# Naruto Shippuden: UNS Generations Official Tournament Thread



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

​
*Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations Official Tournament Section*
Hosted by Aeiou​
Hello, and welcome all! After many mini, unofficial tournaments we've been holding here and there, I think it's high time we made our own section to organize and announce our occasional tournaments. Here, you can post and discuss information about the tournament, skills, tips, and techniques about Generations, or just general topics about Generations as a whole. If you'd wish to make a request or suggestion (rules that should be added or complaints about participants), then you can post it here as well, but I suggest you PM me first to avoid confrontation.

If you want to take part in these tournaments, please leave two things:

*1. Your system (PS3 or Xbox 360)
2. Your PSN/Gamertag*

That's it! Your information will be updated on this page. Check back here occasionally to see which type of tournament we will be hosting.

*Archive of Participants*
This is where we will keep all those who have participated in tournaments, with your forum name, console name, and system.

*
 1. Aeiou - Skyxen - PS3
 2. Jake Protagonist - JakeProtagonist - PS3
 3. Asakuna no Senju - Fullmatrix09 - PS3
 4. Foxve - Foxve- PS3
 5. Butō Rengoob - Bigjoeminigun - 360
 6. Nu-Kazekage - Kerbykidd - PS3
 7. Sunnymoonstone- sunnymoonstone -PS3
 8. LILBTHEBASEDGOD - XtraBoardCredit - PS3
 9. Jak - mr_woopa - PS3
10. Noctis Lucis Caelum - OmecronBlazor - PS3
11. Jackieshann - Jackieshann - PS3
12. ducktape - reggiethedude - PS3
13. Jon Snow - G-Birkin - PS3
14. Hossaim - Manutdforev - PS3
15. Daftvirgin - Daftvirgin - PS3
16. Gunx2 - Boogiepop619 - PS3
17. SoleAccord - SoleAccord - 360
*​
*Rules*
This will be discussed with other members of this thread. This is where all the rules will be listed, such as limitations of characters (may not be the case), and foul play that won't be allowed. Rules are subject to change at any time.

1. No spamming. Spamming is not appreciated in tournaments and such behaviour will result in punishment, such as disqualification.

2. No form of foul play should be present in any tournaments. Examples of foul play include constant and habitual blocking, jump blocking, kunai spamming (see rule #1), or any other forms of mechanical abuse. Continuous reports of foul play will result in a few warnings. Further punishment is applicable.​
*List of Banned Characters:** [Will be updated]*

*Current Theme*
This is where themes for the upcoming tournament will be. Themes will change every tournament we have, and can be suggested by participants prior to the tournament! Themes include the tournament being strictly Singles, Teams (with teams, it can be taken further such as "Title Teams Only", etc), certain characters banned, certain characters unbanned (from the rules list), and many more. This section will _always_ be all-ears for suggestions, so get creative with your ideas!

**


*Tournaments*
This is where the upcoming tournament will be held, with it's date, time, and theme. The term 'disposition: will display a couple things: *Ongoing*, meaning we are still taking participants, *Set*, meaning we have all participants and we're just waiting for the day of the tournament, *In-Play*, meaning it's taking place, *Completed*, meaning it's done, and *Cancelled*, with reason displayed, and finally, *Participants*, which shows the participants willingly aware of the time, date and theme, and agree to those conditions, and have also been accepted into the tournament.

Tournament #3
Date: ~  ~
Time: -  -
Theme: -  -
Disposition: -  -
Participants: 

**


Any suggestions for this whole thing overall, please let me know or contact me. And, without further adieu, let this long deserved thread thrive, and grow! ​


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 22, 2012)

Jake Protagonist - JakeProtagonist - PS3


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 22, 2012)

Indeed 

Also, what should we put in our signature, exactly?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

I have it in my sig, but it's acting up right now.. Basically just something appealing to the eye with a link to this thread. Like "Generations tournaments hosted here", or something like that, get creative


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 22, 2012)

Could I just copy yours?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure, if u want to go to those lengths


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 22, 2012)

Just did


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

Great, I got it to show up in my sig as well. Now we just wait for the others


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju - Fullmatrix09


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

I know your system is PS3, but be sure to specify next time  Adding


----------



## Foxve (Aug 22, 2012)

Foxve- PSN Foxve- PS3


----------



## Lulu (Aug 22, 2012)

pls post matchup videos when it starts... :-D


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

Added your name, Foxve.

And @biggestluey yes, we'll get someone to upload videos if it's possible soon enough


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 22, 2012)

Xbox...anybody?....nobody?.....

My GT: BigjoeMinigun

I win by default


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> And @biggestluey yes, we'll get someone to upload videos if it's possible soon enough


I have an HDPVR. So, I might be able to record the matches and upload them to my Youtube account. Assuming it still works of course, I'll have to test it.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Xbox...anybody?....nobody?.....
> 
> My GT: BigjoeMinigun
> 
> I win by default



Hopefully we'll get some Xbox participants and hold an xbox tournament soon 



Jake Protagonist said:


> I have an HDPVR. So, I might be able to record the matches and upload them to my Youtube account. Assuming it still works of course, I'll have to test it.



That's great. So we already have a recorder-man (or woman )


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That's great. So we already have a recorder-man (or woman )


Woman? Uh, didn't you hear me talking in the last Tourney, and those rounds of endless? And are girls even named Jake? 

Anyway, yeah. Recorder-"Man" please.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey, some gals have very freakishly deep voices, and male names. Jake could have been short for Jakelina 

But yes, recorder-_man_


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 23, 2012)

Sunnymoonstone- sunnymoonstone -PS3


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

All names have been added! Maybe we can start an 8-man tournament soon.. If we get a few more people, we can start agreeing on a day & time. You guys should start thinking of some theme ideas for now


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 23, 2012)

XtraBoardCredit-PS3/Xbox 360


----------



## Vash (Aug 23, 2012)

PSN: mr_woopa

Look forward to getting my ass handed to me


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Alright guys, we have more than 8 people. That's enough for an 8-man tournament. We can all start agreeing on a date and time.. Maybe Saturday's good? But of course we'll discuss this.

On a second note.. we have _more_ that 8 people... Should we do preliminaries, or something of the sort? 




Jak said:


> PSN: mr_woopa
> 
> Look forward to getting my ass handed to me



System?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

Side-post to Aeion, i apologize for not carefully reading your  post from the other thread properly regarging the manga. I was caught off by the "truth" wording and almost assumed.....anyhow all is forgiven?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Side-post to Aeion, i apologize for not carefully reading your  post from the other thread properly regarging the manga. I was caught off by the "truth" wording and almost assumed.....anyhow all is forgiven?


^ Same for me. Sorry about that. I still don't agree with you, in fact, I actually like Part 2 more than Part 1, but still. It's pointless to discuss it. I'm Sorry *Bows*.

Now that that's out of the way, about having more than eight people. If we have 9 we could have the last two people who entered have match to get the eight spot in or something.

Also, since you seem to have better equipment than me, you can record if you want NUKazeKage. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 23, 2012)

Did someone say, a tournament ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome to the campaign PS360HD2. :ho


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Wait... PS360HD2 is gonna be part if this tourney? ...Oh balls, I'm screwed...


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 23, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Also, since you seem to have better equipment than me, you can record if you want NUKazeKage. Thanks for the offer!



alright np, hows Friday night for the tourney?


----------



## Vash (Aug 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> System?





Jak said:


> *PSN*



PS3


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Side-post to Aeion, i apologize for not carefully reading your  post from the other thread properly regarging the manga. I was caught off by the "truth" wording and almost assumed.....anyhow all is forgiven?





Jake Protagonist said:


> ^ Same for me. Sorry about that. I still don't agree with you, in fact, I actually like Part 2 more than Part 1, but still. It's pointless to discuss it. I'm Sorry *Bows*.



Comrades, comrades. Do not ask for forgiveness. All is fair in the eye of Aeion. Arguing about what you are passionate about is true fanship to the series you love. There is no need to bow your heads in shame for proclaiming what you feel strongly about. Lo, but raise your heads up!  If you want to have a friendly, feisty debate, then I day debate! But debate respectfully 




> Now that that's out of the way, about having more than eight people. If we have 9 we could have the last two people who entered have match to get the eight spot in or something.



That's honestly a good idea. We're not ready to host a 16-man tournament yet.. So if we have more than 8 people, the last few to join must go through a preliminary round and the winner qualifies. Sounds good 



shyakugaun said:


> Did someone say, a tournament ?



Yes, we are hosting another glorious tournament. You are more than welcome to enter, all's fair game 



NU-KazeKage said:


> alright np, hows Friday night for the tourney?



Okay, does everyone agree to Friday? If so, can we set a reasonable time? Also, seeing as it's our first tournament here, should we do a simple theme, like singles or teams? Nothing too complex for now. Also, any rules we want to set? Spit out your ideas, people 



Jak said:


> PS3



Updated


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Comrades, comrades. Do not ask for forgiveness. All is fair in the eye of Aeion. Arguing about what you are passionate about is true fanship to the series you love. There is no need to bow your heads in shame for proclaiming what you feel strongly about. Lo, but raise your heads up!  If you want to have a friendly, feisty debate, then I day debate! But debate respectfully
> 
> That's honestly a good idea. We're not ready to host a 16-man tournament yet.. So if we have more than 8 people, the last few to join must go through a preliminary round and the winner qualifies. Sounds good


 Thanks x2



Aeion said:


> Okay, does everyone agree to Friday? If so, can we set a reasonable time? Also, seeing as it's our first tournament here, should we do a simple theme, like singles or teams? Nothing too complex for now. Also, any rules we want to set? Spit out your ideas, people


NO ITEMS! FOX ONLY! FINAL DESTINATION!

... had to...

Anyway. Friday sounds good to me. As for rules... Title Teams only? That should be fair for a first tourney.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Comrades, comrades. Do not ask for forgiveness. All is fair in the eye of Aeion. Arguing about what you are passionate about is true fanship to the series you love. There is no need to bow your heads in shame for proclaiming what you feel strongly about. Lo, but raise your heads up!  If you want to have a friendly, feisty debate, then I day debate! But debate respectfully





Friday should be good for me. I'm already occupied enough today as it is.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2012)

Guess I won't be in this one as I work on friday  Have fun guys.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Thanks x2
> 
> NO ITEMS! FOX ONLY! FINAL DESTINATION!
> 
> ...



Friday's actually a little sudden... You all realize that's _tomorrow_, right?  I'm wondering if everyone participating in the tournament will be well aware of that before then.. But I guess we can set a time for now.. morning or afternoon? I'm free in the morning, afternoon, I'll have to see, something might come up. But it's up to you guys

Also, Jake, rules don't include themes. Title Team is a theme, not a rule, lol. Rules are banned characters, no spamming, etc. Also, for themes, how about we just do something simple, since it's our first tourney? It's like a warm up for the series of awesome tournaments we should have. Like Singles or assorted Teams?



Foxve said:


> Guess I won't be in this one as I work on friday  Have fun guys.



There's no time at all tomorrow that you're free? If that's the case, then I guess we have our 8 people, no need for preliminaries.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

We could just have it on Saturday instead, so it's not so sudden and stuff. It's up to you guys though. I'm free on both.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Saturday as well. I just want everyone participating to be aware of the date so we have no surprises

That being said, there's another thing we need to do each tournament.

*Each person wanting to participate in THIS tournament, leave a post saying you are aware of the date, time, and theme, and you are willing to participate.* That way I can add the names of the contestants so we all know who our opponents may be during the tourney. You can view this under 'Tournaments' on the first page

And we all agree on a theme? Singles or teams? Simple for the first tourney, I say..


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2012)

I work saturday too. Gotta make dat money  Are you guys gonna record this time?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, and what times are you free Saturday, if any?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2012)

Just morning wise. Though I usually don't feel like playing most mornings. You guys should just do it without me......


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

It's a shame you can't join us, but it's understandable. Once again. no more preliminaries.

I just need your confirmations, of those who are participating and we will set a time/theme.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 23, 2012)

Am so excited to be on sideline watching. Hope to see epic battles guys.ℓ☺ℓ .


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm a Confirmed Participant! You guys can decide the theme and rules, im good with anything!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

I can participate.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Right, I'll add your names to the participants. Hopefully everyone else involved will confirm before saturday... As for theme, I'll just suggest teams (of your choice), sound good?

We also still need to agree on a time. Does 5:00 EST sound good, oooor?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds legit


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay... time is set for 5:00 EST, try to convert it to your timezone. For example.. My time is EST and the current time is 8:55 PM.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok so tomorrow at 5 est so 2 pm pst for me then right? Whats the theme and are we gonna ban the epic characters? Might make it more interesting if we dont have Sasukes, Narutos, Lees, Nejis , Etc..


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Ok so tomorrow at 5 est so 2 pm pst for me then right? Whats the theme and are we gonna ban the epic characters? Might make it more interesting if we dont have Sasukes, Narutos, Lees, Nejis , Etc..


That's a little TOO restrictive. If we're gonna ban anyone, it's gonna be Masked Man, but that's about it. Besides, not all versions of those characters are "Epics". It's really only Susano'o Sasuke, FKS Naruto, PTS Lee, and PTS Neji.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 24, 2012)

Ill join

OmecronBlazor - PS3


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 24, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> That's a little TOO restrictive. If we're gonna ban anyone, it's gonna be Masked Man, but that's about it. Besides, not all versions of those characters are "Epics". It's really only Susano'o Sasuke, FKS Naruto, PTS Lee, and PTS Neji.



yeah those are the characters i meant they sort of take the fun out of everything if used correctly lol


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> yeah those are the characters i meant they sort of take the fun out of everything if used correctly lol


The only one of those I ever really had a problem with is PTS Lee. Otherwise, it's really not that bad. Dosent take away from the fun at all really either.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> The only one of those I ever really had a problem with is PTS Lee. Otherwise, it's really not that bad. Dosent take away from the fun at all really either.



What's wrong with PTS Lee?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

Foxve said:


> What's wrong with PTS Lee?


His moveset is just outrageously OP. PTS Neji may be faster, but his combos arent that... i can't even describe it really. It's just one of those movesets thats difficult escape from. Hes probably the second most OP character, next to Masked Man of course.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 24, 2012)

So are we going to officially ban any of the characters?
I think im going to try out a new favorite team of mine for this !

Also super important theres a typo in my psn in the first post its Kerbykidd! thats very important!


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> His moveset is just outrageously OP. PTS Neji may be faster, but his combos arent that... i can't even describe it really. It's just one of those movesets thats difficult escape from. Hes probably the second most OP character, next to* Masked Man *of course.



I honestly don't see how that is. His combos are awesome, but I can't see them as overpowered. 

Also, Lee's nowhere near the brokeness of Masked Man or his Jutsu


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I honestly don't see how that is. His combos are awesome, but I can't see them as overpowered.
> 
> Also, Lee's nowhere near the brokeness of Masked Man or his Jutsu


You could argue that Masked Man's moveset is "Awesome" too, doesn't make it not broken. Just to make sure too, I just went on Generations, picked PTS Lee, Put full Handicaps, Super Hard CPU, Masked Man AS CPU, and was able to beat him with still more than a half a bar left of health. I never play as PTS Lee either. This also helped me figure out what it is. The problem with PTS Lee is, not only is he almost as fast as Neji for his start up, but his combos STAY that speed throughout all of them. PTS Lee is a real pressuring character, and his combos and INCREDIBLY easy to link combo to Ultimate, Throw, Jutsu, AND Tilt, dont give the opponent even a second to breath. The only reason the CPU Masked Man even did THAT much damage was due to Jutsu Spam with Full Handicaps on his side (Which in case you don't know, one jutsu with Full handicaps takes out almost more than half your health).

You wanna know whats even worse too? They made his Awakening, (Yeah, that one with the glitch with his jutsu where if you use it on a support, it does damage to the opponent, AND it can air hit the opponent sometimes too) the one where you need the LEAST amount of damage to awaken! Like, WHAT? It's just like, he doesn't have a down to side to his moveset at all. While there is two EXTREMELY Broken Aspects to Masked Man, PTS Lee seems to be perfect, and I mean in the "Theres absolutely no punishment for anything" way.

So yeah. To put it shortly, PTS Lee, is INDEED, Broken. Almost as much as Masked Man. It doesn't matter if you main him though, just don't be cheap with him or abuse him. K?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, Nu-KazeKage, your name has been corrected. You've also accepted the date and time, so I added your name to the list of participants. I was thinking we'd keep the theme simple, just assorted Teams of your choice this time.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ill join
> 
> OmecronBlazor - PS3



Ah, Noctis, glad to have you join us. I hope the Prince hasn't lost his prime as well? 



NU-KazeKage said:


> So are we going to officially ban any of the characters?
> I think im going to try out a new favorite team of mine for this !
> 
> Also super important theres a typo in my psn in the first post its Kerbykidd! thats very important!



Guys. I think we should only have these people banned: *puppeteers.* All the other people you mentioned are various characters that'll add variation to the tournament. I don't think anyone here is skilled enough (or foul enough) to take the time to learn how to play unfairly with the characters you mentioned. I think for the _very first tournament_ here we should limit the characters we ban, just to see how it goes... no?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 24, 2012)

aww this is too soon


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, it is 

Think of it as a test run for the good of more improved future tournaments.

You should add your IGN and system so we can archive it for next time


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd need to buy Gen and S3 within 6 months of one another. Seems wasted for a fighter


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, if you play the game for competition, prepare to be at a huge disadvantage for storm 3  Those still with Storm 2 skill get eaten up alive


----------



## Lulu (Aug 24, 2012)

hmmm..seems rock lee will always be problem in naruto games if you cant play excellently.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 24, 2012)

The BasedGod isn't good with timezones....- Lil B


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't worry Aeion, I've maining two new characters and Im more the zerg type now


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> The BasedGod isn't good with timezones....- Lil B



What time is it for you right now?



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Don't worry Aeion, I've maining two new characters and Im more the zerg type now



I'd be foolish to doubt the Prince, but maybe the Prince will transcend to King, because this King has long since lost his prime 

Shall we make this a tournament for the throne?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I'd be foolish to doubt the Prince, but maybe the Prince will transcend to King, because this King has long since lost his prime
> 
> Shall we make this a tournament for the throne?



The throne is rightfully his:


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The throne is rightfully his:



The throne of _Generations_...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The throne of _Generations_...



I know      .


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

However, you have had it longer than me. For the "King", it's a whole new ball game. I may not have good performance this tournament


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Guys. I think we should only have these people banned: *puppeteers.* All the other people you mentioned are various characters that'll add variation to the tournament. I don't think anyone here is skilled enough (or foul enough) to take the time to learn how to play unfairly with the characters you mentioned. I think for the _very first tournament_ here we should limit the characters we ban, just to see how it goes... no?



no puppets? alright there goes my best character lol ill pick my B team!


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

I will admit I'm not a fan of the puppet fighting style, but i think the only Puppet user that needs to be BANNED, is PTS Kankuro... You all know why too... Dat tilt... Dat. Freaking. Tilt. 

Hell, at this rate, why don't we just ban all the PTS Characters? They weren't appropriately edited to be fair in the world of Generations, and so, work still on UNS1 game mechanics... Which does NOT mix well with Generation's... Seriously, it seems almost all the PTS characters have at least ONE incredibly OP thing about them... Except Kimmimaro, he's alright. Nah, lets not ban them, I'm just saying though.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 24, 2012)

aww man i missed the last tournament  when's the next one?? 

PSN: Jackieshann

my main characters are Orochimaru and Tsunade, totally against spamming. I think the only PTS characters that should be banned are: lee, tenten, neji, kiba, gaara (sand showers) and kankurou. the rest r aight.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

According to the first Page, Tomorrow 5:00 P.M EST!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 24, 2012)

r the four people listed in the OP for the tournaments the only guys playing this saturday? if so i cant join i guess because tournaments only accept a 4way tourny or an 8way


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

No, we're still letting anyone else join bro.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 24, 2012)

Personally, I think Kiba (time skip), PTS Lee and Neji and Hidan as a support should all be banned. All three have god tier combos and we all know why Hidan as support is a bad idea. 

I see no reason to ban PTS Kankuro, if someone plans to spam tilt, Jutsu, Ougi or otherwise they should be disqualified regardless, just because something is spammable does not necessarily mean a character must be banned because of it, if so then Deidara, Tenten, Shino and Temari need to be banned as well for that matter so should all Narutos and Sasukes, see the point? We as players should take responsibility to stop spam. If you choose a tool spam character be ready to face the consequence if you do it, you should be good enough to mix things up if you're playing as them.

Now why do those characters I mentioned need to be banned? Because combos are the bread and butter of the game and don't count as spam. So why should we allow "basically un-subable" Kiba, "steamroll" Lee and "faster than you" Neji? We shouldn't.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

We might have to postpone the tournament. People getting lazy and not checking the thread while still saying they want in. At this rate, the latest people wanting in are the ones that'll get in, because they seem to check here regularly.



Jackieshann said:


> aww man i missed the last tournament  when's the next one??
> 
> PSN: Jackieshann
> 
> my main characters are Orochimaru and Tsunade, totally against spamming. I think the only PTS characters that should be banned are: lee, tenten, neji, kiba, gaara (sand showers) and kankurou. the rest r aight.



Sure, your name will be added. I'll even add you to the participant list temporarily, if the previous people wanting in don't show up, you can take their spots. If they do, we'll have preliminaries.



Butō Rengoob said:


> Personally, I think Kiba (time skip), PTS Lee and Neji and Hidan as a support should all be banned. All three have god tier combos and we all know why Hidan as support is a bad idea.
> 
> I see no reason to ban PTS Kankuro, if someone plans to spam tilt, Jutsu, Ougi or otherwise they should be disqualified regardless, just because something is spammable does not necessarily mean a character must be banned because of it, if so then Deidara, Tenten, Shino and Temari need to be banned as well for that matter so should all Narutos and Sasukes, see the point? We as players should take responsibility to stop spam. If you choose a tool spam character be ready to face the consequence if you do it, you should be good enough to mix things up if you're playing as them.
> 
> Now why do those characters I mentioned need to be banned? Because combos are the bread and butter of the game and don't count as spam. So why should we allow "basically un-subable" Kiba, "steamroll" Lee and "faster than you" Neji? We shouldn't.



This isn't a tournament to butter up people who don't want to deal with the realities of the game... As I always say, you either learn how to fight said unfair people or you might as well not play a game where you'll see them every time you play. Only characters I see as unfair are puppet users, because even if you play with them fairly, they are unfair (mind you, we will have tournament themes ahere they are unbanned, but for the fairness of everyone innocent we should momentarily keep them out). Neji and Lee aren't necessarily hard to beat. It's only how smart you use your subs, really. I know I haven't played for very long, but characters like Neji and Lee weren't the ones who gave me problems.

As I said.. for now, we'll limit the characters we ban, because it's our first tournament. Let's see how things go and see how the participants cooperate before we start omitting their favourite characters.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

We could just not ban any characters and see where that goes from here... I fit goes badly, we'll ban some stuff.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

Agreed...

But that can only take place when *people check the damn thread*


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah... *Sigh*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> This isn't a tournament to butter up people who don't want to deal with the realities of the game... As I always say, you either learn how to fight said unfair people or you might as well not play a game where you'll see them every time you play. Only characters I see as unfair are puppet users, because even if you play with them fairly, they are unfair (mind you, we will have tournament themes where they are unbanned, but for the fairness of everyone innocent we should momentarily keep them out). Neji and Lee aren't necessarily hard to beat. It's only how smart you use your subs, really. I know I haven't played for very long, but characters like Neji and Lee weren't the ones who gave me problems.
> 
> As I said.. for now, we'll limit the characters we ban, because it's our first tournament. Let's see how things go and see how the participants cooperate before we start omitting their favourite characters.


Like I said, it's just my opinion but try playing as Kisame against a Neji and see just how unfair it can be. You'll find yourself spamming shuriken and jutsu and hiding behind your supports in no time


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Like I said, it's just my opinion but try playing as Kisame against a Neji and see just how unfair it can be. You'll find yourself spamming shuriken and jutsu and hiding behind your supports in no time


I still think spyN09 has the PERFECT Solutions for Storm 3. For anyone who hasn't seen his suggestion videos, PLEASE do! You won't be disappointed with his ideas! 

Link:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm subbed to spyN 

I've watched most of his suggestion vids and his ideas are fantastic. Sadly I don't see many of them being incorporated. Storm 3 is close enough I don't think they're gonna make major changes, I could be wrong though. Maybe if they listen to him, and we get a Storm 4, by then they could be added.

His concept for new ninja moves, like counter attack dashes and the long distance ninja jump make so much damn sense.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 24, 2012)

I know right! I asked him that, after Storm 3 is out, and if CC2 didn't incorporate any of his ideas, if he would want to start a Kickstarter. He said he'll think about, which is a GOOD Sign! They idea on how it could go is the current highest rated comment on the latest suggestion video. So go take a look at it if you want.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Like I said, it's just my opinion but try playing as Kisame against a Neji and see just how unfair it can be. You'll find yourself spamming shuriken and jutsu and hiding behind your supports in no time



I can beat Neji with Kisame :los



Jake Protagonist said:


> I know right! I asked him that, after Storm 3 is out, and if CC2 didn't incorporate any of his ideas, if he would want to start a Kickstarter. He said he'll think about, which is a GOOD Sign! They idea on how it could go is the current highest rated comment on the latest suggestion video. So go take a look at it if you want.



I'll check out those vids later. I viewed the one you showed in the Storm 3 thread earlier. Although it was too painfully long, and hard to keep track of everything he said, it was a bit intriguing.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> This isn't a tournament to butter up people who don't want to deal with the realities of the game... As I always say, you either learn how to fight said unfair people or you might as well not play a game where you'll see them every time you play. Only characters I see as unfair are puppet users, because even if you play with them fairly, they are unfair (mind you,



That seems a little unfair that the only characters you want banned are the characters you personally dont like , you know?  Cause puppet users are a reality of the game right?  I think the only fair way to do this is list all of the problem characters and problem supports that people have problems with and put up a poll to vote on them.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I'll check out those vids later. I viewed the one you showed in the Storm 3 thread earlier. Although it was too painfully long, and hard to keep track of everything he said, it was a bit intriguing.


Yeah, he's worked on his accent since then. He also made his Suggestions in to a new series of videos so it's not one obnoxiously long video. With the less irritating accent, and he goes even more in depth in to each idea since he has a whole up to 10 minute video to talk about it on. Nows the best time to check if any


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 25, 2012)

So i hear 5:00 we start?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I can beat Neji with Kisame


Well it can be done 

If you guys see fit not to ban them so be it, I'll adapt, I always do.


----------



## ducktape (Aug 25, 2012)

i don't play much anymore but i'll play whenever i'm bored

ducktape - reggiethedude - PS3


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> That seems a little unfair that the only characters you want banned are the characters you personally dont like , you know?  Cause puppet users are a reality of the game right?  I think the only fair way to do this is list all of the problem characters and problem supports that people have problems with and put up a poll to vote on them.



It's as I said. Everyone you've listed are only foul when they purposely intend to play unfairly. Even the most honest puppet user will, by nature, be unfair to play against with any character. This is coming from thousands of battle experience from Storm 2, but as I said. No characters will be banned this tournament, to see how things go.



Jake Protagonist said:


> Yeah, he's worked on his accent since then. He also made his Suggestions in to a new series of videos so it's not one obnoxiously long video. With the less irritating accent, and he goes even more in depth in to each idea since he has a whole up to 10 minute video to talk about it on. Nows the best time to check if any



There was nothing wrong with his accent  There shouldn't be a problem with a person's accent, it's... their accent. It's just the video was too long and slow-paced as a whole. But he did have interesting points.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> So i hear 5:00 we start?



Yeah, but the lazy people that said they wanted to participate in the tournament never showed themselves again.



Butō Rengoob said:


> Well it can be done
> 
> If you guys see fit not to ban them so be it, I'll adapt, I always do.



I wish Buto had a PS3. He seems like the most worthy opponent here, fit for replacing me as King 



ducktape said:


> i don't play much anymore but i'll play whenever i'm bored
> 
> ducktape - reggiethedude - PS3



Will add you to the archive list. Are you willing to participate tomorrow at 5:00 EST? Please confirm.


----------



## ducktape (Aug 25, 2012)

i'll be there


----------



## Foxve (Aug 25, 2012)

The thing about puppet masters is getting past the puppet to the controller. I can see them as fun and interesting characters to use, but it sucks that both them *and * their puppet can block and sub.  And let's not forget how the screen adjusts for them(this may not bother everyone as much as the next)......


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2012)

I must say, puppet users aren't as big a threat as they used to be in Storm 2. It's still an uphill battle but it's more manageable. Now tilt spamming is a different story altogether. As for me, I just CAN NOT play as a puppet user efficiently. As much as it pains me to say (Kankuro is my favorite character after all). You could literally fart on a puppet and down it goes 



Aeion said:


> I wish Buto had a PS3. He seems like the most worthy opponent here, fit for replacing me as King


As do I though I do believe that title would go to someone else, I'm really not that good


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 25, 2012)

How many hours till 5PM EST?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 25, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> How many hours till 5PM EST?


Currently 6:30 here, so
10 and a Half Hours


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

ducktape said:


> i'll be there



Alright, might as well add your name to the participants because it seems like we're going to have a lot of no-shows.



Foxve said:


> The thing about puppet masters is getting past the puppet to the controller. I can see them as fun and interesting characters to use, but it sucks that both them *and * their puppet can block and sub.  And let's not forget how the screen adjusts for them(this may not bother everyone as much as the next)......



That's my point.. And the puppet tilt-spam in the worst. It's annoying when they also choose puppeteers as their support, and call them all to disguise their _actual_ puppet when you get close, so they stealthily grab you constantly..



Butō Rengoob said:


> I must say, puppet users aren't as big a threat as they used to be in Storm 2. It's still an uphill battle but it's more manageable. Now tilt spamming is a different story altogether. As for me, I just CAN NOT play as a puppet user efficiently. As much as it pains me to say (Kankuro is my favorite character after all). You could literally fart on a puppet and down it goes



You're right about that though. It's not as terrible and one-sided as it was in Storm 2. It's probably just my inexperience of Generations talking again. 



> As do I though I do believe that title would go to someone else, I'm really not that good



Ah, but I disagree. Those so easily willing to adapt to situations usually prove to be very skilled on the battlefield. I hope we get enough Xbox participants soon 



Jon Snow said:


> How many hours till 5PM EST?



Jon, are you still participating? You should check back on this thread occasionally so we can have your consent. The time is 10:06 EST right now, so 6 hours, 54 minutes until the tournament.

*People better check the damn thread before then *


----------



## Vash (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in for the tournament later.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 25, 2012)

5PM EST = 10PM for UK right? I'll be there then.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 25, 2012)

Nah I won't join this one. I was actually looking for Generations today so I could join though. Sadly, I didn't feel like paying 115 dollars (full price in Norway) so I'll save it for some other time.

PSN: G-Birkin

For future reference


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Jak said:


> I'm in for the tournament later.





Jackieshann said:


> 5PM EST = 10PM for UK right? I'll be there then.



Alright, your names will be added. We need one more confirmation and we're ready to go. If we get more than 8 confirmations for the tournament before it starts, we're going to have to do preliminaries of the last 2 to be archived. However, if there is no time for this seeing as _today is the day of the tournament,_ it'll just be first come first serve.



Jon Snow said:


> Nah I won't join this one. I was actually looking for Generations today so I could join though. Sadly, I didn't feel like paying 115 dollars (full price in Norway) so I'll save it for some other time.
> 
> PSN: G-Birkin
> 
> For future reference



115 dollars? I guess I'd have to know that in Canadian currency to see how expensive that is


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What time is it for you right now?



10:58 AM- Lil B


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> 10:58 AM- Lil B



So you're EST as well, then. Based on that response, I'm assuming you want to participate in the tourney. I'll add your name.

We now have our 8 contestants. Anyone else wanting to participate will have to go through a preliminary round with one of the existing participants *before* the time of the tournament.

As for the people accepted into the tournament, please be online about 15 minutes prior to the time of the tournament. You will all be invited into a chat room where you can discuss the matches, and such.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

All those participating in the tourney, try adding fellow participants on your PS3 prior to the tourney, it you can


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 25, 2012)

Shit! I almost forgot this place lol.

Hopefully people don't back out again after saying they'll come, i hate that.


----------



## Vash (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm here


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 25, 2012)

Good. 

My time is currently 3:46. I assume we have 2 hours until the Tournament begins?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

I bet you some will back out/ forget this thread..

Everyone involved, please login and add me


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Good.
> 
> My time is currently 3:46. I assume we have 2 hours until the Tournament begins?



Tourney begins in 10 minutes, it's 4:50 EST...


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm here


----------



## ducktape (Aug 25, 2012)

i'm here now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 25, 2012)

10 minutes? Damn, then i'm ready then.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 25, 2012)

Also online and ready for action!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 25, 2012)

*poofs to my PS3 now!*


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Where is LILBASEDGOD?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 25, 2012)

Ill be on in 2 minutes


----------



## Lulu (Aug 25, 2012)

*poofs to my youtube*


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Alright... LILBASED' has been disqualified for a no-show, and Noctis will be taking his place


----------



## Lulu (Aug 25, 2012)

*poofs to my youtube*


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

And let the tournament begin!


----------



## Sera (Aug 25, 2012)

Would anyone play still UNS2? I sold my copy of Generations.


----------



## ducktape (Aug 25, 2012)

good tournament guys


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 25, 2012)

GG to all. 

@Aeion: Now who does the throne belong to?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Decent tournament, I guess. I just wish I could play on equal terms. My controller keeps fucking doing jutsu when I intend to combo cancel, which leaves me as a sitting duck.

And @Noctis, ask the people   Should I own Generations longer than the week I have, the outcome would have been different, Mr. Hero.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Decent tournament, I guess. I just wish I could play on equal terms. My controller keeps fucking doing jutsu when I intend to combo cancel, which leaves me as a sitting duck.
> 
> And @Noctis, ask the people   Should I own Generations longer than the week I have, the outcome would have been different, Mr. Hero.



Just teasing you. You did well, just need to watch out for dem Zergs


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Just teasing you. You did well, just need to watch out for dem Zergs



It's my controller.. You tell me, of all the matches we had prior to the tournament, was the one in the finals my best? 

But I don't want to come off as a sore loser.. it was a fair match all in all, it's my own shortcomings of my control that I lost, fair and square


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> It's my controller.. You tell me, of all the matches we had prior to the tournament, was the one in the finals my best?
> 
> But I don't want to come off as a sore loser.. it was a fair match all in all, it's my own shortcomings of my control that I lost, fair and square



You have room for growth. Just get accustomed to the newer system in UNSG and you'll get your prime back. But yeah sucks about your controller.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You have room for growth. Just get accustomed to the newer system in UNSG and you'll get your prime back. But yeah sucks about your controller.



Course I do. I had the game for a little over a week 

I don't think it's my controller though, more the software of Generations, this game is glitchy  

But yes, enough excuses for now, the old, rusty king has been overthrown and the new one now rules  I'm simply a prince now. For now..


----------



## Vash (Aug 25, 2012)

My ass stings


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe this will encourage you all to train well and become marvelous fighters. I'm having fighter's block at the moment...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Course I do. I had the game for a little over a week
> 
> I don't think it's my controller though, more the software of Generations, this game is glitchy
> 
> But yes, enough excuses for now, the old, rusty king has been overthrown and the new one now rules  I'm simply a prince now, O great one. For now..





But seriously you'll get your prime back


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe. For now, enjoy your title while you still can 


As for everyone else, great job with the tournament, that when smoothly and wonderfully. For those of you who were supposed to attend and didn't, it was a shame you couldn't join us, but there's always next time.

As you can see, the front page has been updated with the winner and details of the win. I'll leave it up there for the rest of the day and maybe tomorrow before I reset it. Hopefully Nu-Kazekage will have the tournament battle uploaded to the thread soon.

Now that we've all had the chance to experience how our tournaments will go down, now's the time to suggest new interesting ideas, rules, themes, and larger scale tournaments. We could arrange another one very soon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 25, 2012)

Excellent Tourny guys guys. 

Oh damn, so Noctis was the guy who kicked our asses in the Endless matches?


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 25, 2012)

Grr lost to that kirbykidd guy twice.... Great tourney anyway, had fun


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 25, 2012)

Jackieshann said:


> Grr lost to that kirbykidd guy twice.... Great tourney anyway, had fun Y



 ggs guys


----------



## Lulu (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome...as soon as i watch the video's of the fight.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 25, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> ggs guys



I'll get my revenge on u next time


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

You should all prep yourselves up for the next tournament to beat your foes 

@biggestluey, yeah, it should be up soon. You sure seem excited to see the video, you don't have Generations?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 25, 2012)

Videos are rendering now!

we should do this more often!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't wait to watch, dis gon b gud


----------



## Lulu (Aug 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You should all prep yourselves up for the next tournament to beat your foes
> 
> @biggestluey, yeah, it should be up soon. You sure seem excited to see the video, you don't have Generations?



yeah am super excited to see em.but i dont own a ps3 currently.for now,am a pc gamer.i loved the naruto games on ps2. I owned all.and was most lethal in ultimate ninja4.lol


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome! Now I can watch what I did from a different perspective, and see how I should improve myself. This reminded me of how limited the games fighting system really is though. I really wish the game was less limited than it was with it's options on how to fight, and had a base system of how to and not to perform a combo


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll be able to watch all the chances I had to do a normal chakra dash and instead the game took it as a jutsu or ultimate.. My final match was pitiful because of that


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 25, 2012)

Part 1 Video Uploading now


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 25, 2012)

I remember taking out someone at around 40% health while I was at dead 1% health. Was pretty intense, I have it saved in one of my latest replays =S


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvZoVu5IjbE[/YOUTUBE]
Part 1 Part 2 Uploading now!

Please like and subscribe so we can make this NF's official Ninja Storm Channel, i made it specifically for gameplay of the different groups that im in!


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 25, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Part 1 Video Uploading now


Link to youtube channel?

Nvm... 

Also, maybe I should stfu during the next one. Sorry about that guys


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 25, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Link to youtube channel?
> 
> Nvm.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 25, 2012)

The first video of our Endless Matches are rendering now


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_T9mX9-slo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

The second part of the tournament had to be reuploaded so here is part 1 of our endless matches.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXXKJcjQEAY[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2 of the Tournament!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice tournament guys....I am so god damn jelly right now, watching makes me wanna play so badly.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice videos.

My way of playing is to zerg and storm my opponent trying to take out their subs and mercilessly combo them as you seen in the videos


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 26, 2012)

That was a bad tournament for me.. Any jutsu/ougi you saw me do was unintentional, I never use Kimimaro's jutsu or ougis in matches, it's always a slip from X to O. That f*cked me over basically, especially in the semifinals and finals.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome! Am gonna download em. @aeion dont worry bout the loss. U may win next tournament...probably should get ur controller fixed or sth. @whoever won,good game man


----------



## Lulu (Aug 26, 2012)

Because of this game i may buy myself a ps3 during christmas. But my hometown has very slow network for online gaming. I can only play online in some cities where i visit once in a long time. *sighs*


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 26, 2012)

It's not my controllllllllllllllller! It's Generations! 

@biggestluey, where do you live? The connection can't possibly be _that_ bad


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2012)

I look boss in the vids.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 26, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I remember taking out someone at around 40% health while I was at dead 1% health. Was pretty intense, I have it saved in one of my latest replays =S



Wait, who was it because that exact thing happened to me. That might of been you if it was yesterday.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 26, 2012)

mehh my performance was a bit sloppy, could've played better. I blame lag


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2012)

I see you guys had fun  Maybe i'll be able to take ya'll out in the next one


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 26, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That was a bad tournament for me.. Any jutsu/ougi you saw me do was unintentional, I never use Kimimaro's jutsu or ougis in matches, it's always a slip from X to O. That f*cked me over basically, especially in the semifinals and finals.



I feel your pain, my dashes weren't working at all and it did gatsuga a few times when i didn't want to...its time for a new controller its been getting beat up for 5 years now lol


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 26, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That was a bad tournament for me.. Any jutsu/ougi you saw me do was unintentional, I never use Kimimaro's jutsu or ougis in matches, it's always a slip from X to O. That f*cked me over basically, especially in the semifinals and finals.



I feel your pain, my dashes weren't working at all and it did gatsuga a few times when i didn't want to...its time for a new controller its been getting beat up for 5 years now lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SPG9cLwAIo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

also heres part two of endless


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-9Lxy0jDFY&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

And Part 3 the final part is coming up now


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 26, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> I feel your pain, my dashes weren't working at all and it did gatsuga a few times when i didn't want to...its time for a new controller its been getting beat up for 5 years now lol



So it happens to you too, eh? Lol, that tournament was like 40% of my actual skill  I don't know if it's the controller or the information input in Generations.. I noticed a lot of glitches in that game compared to Storm 2. But maybe I just need more hand-control..


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 26, 2012)

So.... How often are we gonna have the toruneys? Like, one a month or...? When I did Pokemon online tounreys in a different forum site, we had one once a month, and let the champion milk his title for as long as he wanted until then. Seems like a good idea for here as well.

Until then, if anyone wants to have a match, or wants to host an endless or something, they can post it here! That should work.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 26, 2012)

How 'bout a tourney next Saturday?  That gives us a little under a week for ideas/themes


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2012)

^Looks like I won't be able to attend this one ether then.  I work almost every saturday.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 26, 2012)

Aeion said:


> How 'bout a tourney next Saturday?  That gives us a little under a week for ideas/themes


Well, that is technically next month by then, but I was thinking around 30 days in time until next tourney for everyone to really hone their skills and see much more improvement, and then Nictos can keep his title as champ for a while longer. However, if people just want to have it next week, that works too. We could start having it at the beginning of every month starting now... Or just have it whenever the hell you guys want. I'm good either way


----------



## ducktape (Aug 26, 2012)

hidan and gaara are cheap supports. i never use them. the masked man is god tier and hard to beat if he spams his jutsu.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 26, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Well, that is technically next month by then, but I was thinking around 30 days in time until next tourney for everyone to really hone their skills and see much more improvement, and then Nictos can keep his title as champ for a while longer. However, if people just want to have it next week, that works too. We could start having it at the beginning of every month starting now... Or just have it whenever the hell you guys want. I'm good either way



Well, 30 days is quite a long time... But we'll ask the people what they think.



ducktape said:


> hidan and gaara are cheap supports. i never use them. the masked man is god tier and hard to beat if he spams his jutsu.



Agreed.. We'll take that into consideration on the rules list very soon



Foxve said:


> ^Looks like I won't be able to attend this one ether then.  I work almost every saturday.



What day do you not work? We want to have tournaments where you're just as involved as we are


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_-0NLlgo68&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Last part of Endless is here!


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 26, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_-0NLlgo68&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Last part of Endless is here!



Did I mess up Endless when I left? Sorry about that


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys, how about a tournament this Friday before school starts for some? . Sound good?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hey guys, how about a tournament this Friday before school starts for some? . Sound good?


Actually that does sound pretty good, Alright


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright. We'll confirm with everyone else


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm down with that.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 27, 2012)

What time and is there a theme for this one?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Is 5:00 EST good for everyone again? And you all get creative and think of some theme ideas!!!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 28, 2012)

How about we call the Tournament " The Under 9000 Tournament!: Normal Shinobi Throw Down" Basically all the non bloodline or jinchuriki characters.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Hm, we'll see what everyone else feels about that. People seem to be giving the thread no love after the first tourney


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 28, 2012)

Ill be there for Second tourney.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hey guys, how about a tournament this Friday before school starts for some? . Sound good?


Works for me.


NU-KazeKage said:


> How about we call the Tournament " The Under 9000 Tournament!: Normal Shinobi Throw Down" Basically all the non bloodline or jinchuriki characters.



But that leaves so few picks as i think over half the roster is bloodlines.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Is this single or team battles?

I'm complete shit at team but awesome at single.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, seems a lot of people agree to friday. I'll update the first page.. And maybe for the second tourney, we'll just sit with singles?  Hossaim is right, a lot of the roster consist of bloodlines.

Excluding Uchiha, those people include Haku, Kimimaro, Neji/Hinata, most kages, etc... That doesn't mean drop your ideas though, guys! Think of some creative themes, otherwise we can do something simple like singles


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh god please now singles i think ive played that mode like maybe three times lol
how about a Akatsuki fight where we all pick a member before hand and use only akatsuki teams?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Bloodlines aren't an issue for me. I use Kisame or Deidara usually.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Akatsuki is even limited than no bloodlines.. But we'll see what everyone else has to say



Hossaim said:


> Bloodlines aren't an issue for me. I use Kisame or Deidara usually.



Deidara has a bloodline...


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Akatsuki is even limited than no bloodlines.. But we'll see what everyone else has to say
> 
> 
> 
> Deidara has a bloodline...



Is it a bloodline? thought it was a clan jutsu.

But Kisame is my main. I love him because whenever your opponenet rushes you they become very easy to hit with his Ultimate Jutsu. I can legit just spam that thing and kill them in 20 seconds only using it, substitution and blocking.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Isnt a Clan Jutsu what a Bloodline is? 
I mean, Bloodline isn't limited to just eye jutsu, I'm pretty sure. Haku has a bloodline, his Ice Jutsu.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Is it a bloodline? thought it was a clan jutsu.
> 
> But Kisame is my main. I love him because whenever your opponenet rushes you they become very easy to hit with his Ultimate Jutsu. I can legit just spam that thing and kill them in 20 seconds only using it, substitution and blocking.




That's a gay way to play


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That's a gay way to play



No, I think it's impossible for a style of play to have a sexuality or be happy.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys! Guys! Holy crap you guys! I'm so happy! I fought a Hero on Ranked, and had my first Rage Quit! ... No i mean, HE Rage Quit against me, and I was playing fairly! Think I'm about to cry :,)


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> No, I think it's impossible for a style of play to have a sexuality or be happy.



That's a foolishly stupid way to play, Mr. Precise*



Jake Protagonist said:


> Guys! Guys! Holy crap you guys! I'm so happy! I fought a Hero on Ranked, and had my first Rage Quit! ... No i mean, HE Rage Quit against me, and I was playing fairly! Think I'm about to cry :,)



Normally I'd give you my congratulations, but unfortunately (and sadly), most so called "Heroes" play this way. It's the inevitable sad part of becoming a Hero and having to face ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like this.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

I know. It was still special for me though


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the idea of the Akatsuki theme. There are 8 Akatsuki members playable (9 if including Orochimaru). It'd be perfect for an 8 way tourney.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Jackieshann said:


> I like the idea of the Akatsuki theme. There are 8 Akatsuki members playable (9 if including Orochimaru). It'd be perfect for an 8 way tourney.



dibs Kisame


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm guessing Sasuke Taka counts then? If so, calling him.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That's a foolishly stupid way to play, Mr. Precise*


Not really, considering I win a lot.

Mind you this is all on survival, which I play obbsesively. Haven't played much online.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Jackieshann said:


> I like the idea of the Akatsuki theme. There are 8 Akatsuki members playable (9 if including Orochimaru). It'd be perfect for an 8 way tourney.



There are roughly 8 Akatsuki members playable. Deidara invokes spam, Sasori promotes foul play, Kakuzu and Konan are low-tier, Pein inhibits spam, and Itachi is his own story of foul play.

On top of all that, there's a chance that more members will be picked than others, which will result in a multiple of the same character in the tournament, which is boring.

But if that's what you guys really want, I guess we can have a vote, those who agree with the theme and those who don't. I for one, see no good coming out of this idea, but by all means, the majority wins.



Hossaim said:


> Not really, considering I win a lot.
> 
> *Mind you this is all on survival,* which I play obbsesively. Haven't played much online.



You're taking praise in beating a CPU? 

I guess that settles it then. Now I know you don't play much online, or you'd get eaten up


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> There are roughly 8 Akatsuki members playable. Deidara invokes spam, Sasori promotes foul play, Kakuzu and Konan are low-tier, Pein inhibits spam, and Itachi is his own story of foul play.
> 
> On top of all that, there's a chance that more members will be picked than others, will will result in a multiple of the same character in the tournament, which is boring.
> 
> ...



It's the hardest level CPU, ill have you know.

I don't know how id do online. Once I finish all the survivals ill start but until then i won't know.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> It's the hardest level CPU, ill have you know.
> 
> I don't know how id do online. Once I finish all the survivals ill start but until then i won't know.


Yeah, Uh I desstroy "Super Hard" CPUs all the time... In fact I think most people do. Trust me when i say, they are NOTHING compared to online


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> It's the hardest level CPU, ill have you know.
> 
> I don't know how id do online. Once I finish all the survivals ill start but until then i won't know.



Being proud of beating Super Hard CPU is like an adult being proud he can beat a toddler in an arm wrestle... But once you face people online, you'd see what I mean.

If you want in on this tournament, I suggest you get used to online ASAP unless you want to be taken out in the first round.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

I did ok. Took at least half every time out of 7 matches and won twice.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok how the fuck do you switch directions when pressing B. My replacements aren't doing shit.

Ok, this is pissing me off. They just hit me, when i raplace they keep hitting me. When i hit them, they replace and hit me because I need to finish the animations. WTF

K, FUCK THIS, THIS GAME IS BS. THEY ALWAYS HAVE INFINTE FUCKING REPLACEMENTS. I HIT THEM, THEY FUCKING REPLACE AND HIT ME, I REPLACE, THE GAME GIVES NO FUCKS. WHERE IS THIS REPLACEMENT HAX AND HOW THE FUCK DO IT GET IT. THIS GAME SHITS ON CANNON. WHY THE FUCK CAN PEOPLE PUNCH TRHOUGH SUSANOO. WHY DOES P1 SAKURAS PUNCH DO AS MUCH FUCKING DAMAGE AS KISAMES. THIS BS. THIS A GENERIC FIGHTING GAME WITH THE CHARACTERS NAMES. NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

That post was priceless. Now do you see how miniscule you are in the Online Community? Pucker up, buttercup  You have a long way to go if you want to be deemed "decent" now that you've faced _real people._

Perhaps now you'll begin to understand just how little you understand.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Ok how the fuck do you switch directions when pressing B. My replacements aren't doing shit.
> 
> Ok, this is pissing me off. They just hit me, when i raplace they keep hitting me. When i hit them, they replace and hit me because I need to finish the animations. WTF
> 
> K, FUCK THIS, THIS GAME IS BS. THEY ALWAYS HAVE INFINTE FUCKING REPLACEMENTS. I HIT THEM, THEY FUCKING REPLACE AND HIT ME, I REPLACE, THE GAME GIVES NO FUCKS. WHERE IS THIS REPLACEMENT HAX AND HOW THE FUCK DO IT GET IT. THIS GAME SHITS ON CANNON. WHY THE FUCK CAN PEOPLE PUNCH TRHOUGH SUSANOO. WHY DOES P1 SAKURAS PUNCH DO AS MUCH FUCKING DAMAGE AS KISAMES. THIS BS. THIS A GENERIC FIGHTING GAME WITH THE CHARACTERS NAMES. NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Ok how the fuck do you switch directions when pressing B. My replacements aren't doing shit.
> 
> Ok, this is pissing me off. They just hit me, when i raplace they keep hitting me. When i hit them, they replace and hit me because I need to finish the animations. WTF
> 
> K, FUCK THIS, THIS GAME IS BS. THEY ALWAYS HAVE INFINTE FUCKING REPLACEMENTS. I HIT THEM, THEY FUCKING REPLACE AND HIT ME, I REPLACE, THE GAME GIVES NO FUCKS. WHERE IS THIS REPLACEMENT HAX AND HOW THE FUCK DO IT GET IT. THIS GAME SHITS ON CANNON. WHY THE FUCK CAN PEOPLE PUNCH TRHOUGH SUSANOO. WHY DOES P1 SAKURAS PUNCH DO AS MUCH FUCKING DAMAGE AS KISAMES. THIS BS. THIS A GENERIC FIGHTING GAME WITH THE CHARACTERS NAMES. NOTHING ELSE.


Gotta Love Online


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah.


Never playing online again.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 28, 2012)

^ You just have to learn to adopt to flow and you'll do a million times better.

Akatsuki members only?...Hell no I say! Do you know what kinda hell that might make?!

Sigh but if that what people want for this one then so be it. I call Pein for teams or Konan for singles if this passes.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah Akatsuki might not be such a good idea after all. How about only leaf ninja's?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Jackieshann said:


> Yeah Akatsuki might not be such a good idea after all. How about only leaf ninja's?


Leaf Peers Teams Only? Sounds Legit to me! Konoha 12 (because Sasuke is still a Leef Peer) Showdown!


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> Never playing online again.



You'll never be decent with that mentality. Judging by the tantrum of your post, I'm assuming you don't know how to combo cancel. If you learn how to play properly rather than toying with the shitty computer's algorithm, you could survive online.



Jackieshann said:


> Yeah Akatsuki might not be such a good idea after all. How about only leaf ninja's?



The themes don't have to be so restricting. How about all females? There are females from almost every "type" (Akatsuki, sand, mist, rookies, etc)


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 28, 2012)

Jackieshann said:


> Yeah Akatsuki might not be such a good idea after all. How about only leaf ninja's?



That might work. Do we limit it to just the Konoha 11, or every and any ninja from the history of the leaf gos?

Edit: I also like the post above me.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 28, 2012)

All female seems quite reasonable. There aren't really any overpowered female characters other then PTS Tenten.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

What's so bad about PTS Tenten  (still don't see it)


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 28, 2012)

Jackieshann said:


> All female seems quite reasonable. There aren't really any overpowered female characters other then PTS Tenten.



Um...Temari and Tenten.

And PST Tenten is just well balanced...which I guess in a game like this may make her overpowered to some.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I choose a bad time to stop maining Hinata then... Wait, how is all females less restrictive than All of Konaha 11 or all leaf Ninja? There is 17 Characters in total (Counting different Narutos and Sasukes) for "Leaf Peers" teams not counting the PTS Versions and almost 30 Leaf Ninja in total... Theres only 8 Female characters... Your confusing me here bro.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 28, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Um...Temari and Tenten.
> 
> And PST Tenten is just well balanced...which I guess in a game like this may make her overpowered to some.



Temari? 

Tenten's ninjutsu is quite hard to dodge and takes a lot of health easily. Not to mention when she awakens the bitch is near unstoppable. Her ninjutsu in awakening shatters guards, is near impossible to fully dodge, takes very little chakra to use and just takes shit loads of your health. I've been through hell playing against Tenten users online


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Sky, have I gotten better? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDFGvSvh3ZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Um...Temari and Tenten.
> 
> And PST Tenten is just well balanced...which I guess in a game like this may make her overpowered to some.



Agree. PTS Tenten is just a well-rounded character for me.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Its her Jutsu thats OP. That thing DESTROYS your gaurd.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Well I choose a bad time to stop maining Hinata then... Wait, how is all females less restrictive than All of Konaha 11 or all leaf Ninja? There is 17 Characters in total (Counting different Narutos and Sasukes) for "Leaf Peers" teams not counting the PTS Versions and almost 30 Leaf Ninja in total... Theres only 8 Female characters... Your confusing me here bro.



Most of the ones you're including are just clones. We have 4 Narutos and 5 Sasuke's, and 2 of each rookie. That leaves us with roughly 16 Leaf nins, if my judgment is correct. But if you guys want to do that (Kyuubi spam, KCM spam, Susano spam, amaterasu spam, gatsuya spam, neji/hinata spam), then go ahead 

Actually now that I think of it, Leaf nins doesn't sound half as bad as I made it seem..



Jackieshann said:


> Temari?
> 
> Tenten's ninjutsu is quite hard to dodge and takes a lot of health easily. Not to mention when she awakens the bitch is near unstoppable. Her ninjutsu in awakening shatters guards, is near impossible to fully dodge, takes very little chakra to use and just takes shit loads of your health. I've been through hell playing against Tenten users online



I fail to see all these negative aspects of Tenten. She has good combos, decent grab, excellent tilt, and a little bit of an aerial combo. Her jutsu isn't that much of a problem, from my experience. I dodge her jutsu easily. It also leaves her wide open when she misses. It also doesn't knock you back so instead of continuously blocking (you guys say it kills guard so why do you continue guarding?), take the hit then rush her. Maybe I haven't fought dat experienced Tenten user, but from what I've seen she's isn't as OP as you guys make it seem.



Jake Protagonist said:


> Hey Sky, have I gotten better?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDFGvSvh3ZE[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, good use of your main character and taijutsu. Supports are decent (Sakura's good but linear Sasuke is meh), you just need to learn when you use them. Don't use them both at the same time, that's a waste. And only use supports like Sasuke when you're being attacked, not when you're attacking.

You're improving though, which is good.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Holy fuck was today an interesting day.  Online full of spammers, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), unfair douches, and plain stupid ass shit disturbers who just exist to be an eyesore and should die off.

Played one of those annoying tournaments today. Host was a douche and purposely put me up with a Deidara spammer, and a Gaara homing missile ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). After beating these too, faced an Amaterasu Sasuke/Susano spammer in the finals. After beating this guy and winning, the bitch of a host purposely terminated the tournament before it could log it to the system. Didn't get my tournament win or my rewards. 

Gotta love CC2 for giving the host the opportunity for screwing the whole tourny over just by leaving. Out of all the shit wrong with Generations, this is a huge one. This is inviting ragequit. The host doesn't even have to win. He can lose in the first bracket and purposely wait until a second before the finals is over and shit on everyone.

Went through all that shit for nothing.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Tried online again. I can't get it. It's like im missing several controls. People are running circles around me.

I seriously give up. Have not gotten any better in the past few hours, only worse it seems.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

You don't get good in a few hours  Are you 14 or something? Do you understand the logic of analyzing a situation and reacting to it?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 28, 2012)

Jackieshann said:


> Temari?



You do realize Temari is usually a even harder to fight range character then even Deidara if the person using her isn't dumb. I know, I use her for teams when I feel like being pure evil, and I have made everything but the best Deidara players cry tears of blood.

But you are most likely thinking just of PST Temari.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Yeah, good use of your main character and taijutsu. Supports are decent (Sakura's good but linear Sasuke is meh), you just need to learn when you use them. Don't use them both at the same time, that's a waste. And only use supports like Sasuke when you're being attacked, not when you're attacking.
> 
> You're improving though, which is good.


I know, don't worry.

Also, we aren't allowed to spam, that means you lose, so why would we?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You don't get good in a few hours  Are you 14 or something? Do you understand the logic of analyzing a situation and reacting to it?



I am 14,  and yes I do, I do it in real life frequently. However, I can't do it at the speed of Naruto nor can i react adequately with a disadvantage in not knowing how to do half the stuff.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 28, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Also, we aren't allowed to spam, that means you lose, so why would we?



I can't tell If this is point at me or not? It seems like it as it doesn't make sense with Aeion post, but I don't know.

Well from the talk happening early we were going to have Deidara if we did only Akatsuki members. So I thought we would have no problem with Temari if we did only female ninja.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 28, 2012)

lol at you guys wanting themes for tourneys and then saying it's too restrictive 

Unless you plan on going with "Leaf Ninja Only" as your theme prepare to be restricted severely.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I am 14,  and yes I do, I do it in real life frequently. However, I can't do it at the speed of Naruto nor can i react adequately with a disadvantage in not knowing how to do half the stuff.



That explains it then. First of all you should learn the shit you don't know, then face people. Go to player match and beginner mode or something and learn before playing seriously. Or ask people here...



Butō Rengoob said:


> lol at you guys wanting themes for tourneys and then saying it's too restrictive
> 
> Unless you plan on going with "Leaf Ninja Only" as your theme prepare to be restricted severely.




I just wanted themes like teams, singles, or unbanned characters. Some themes suggested are too restricting, akatsuki only is like 8 chars.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 28, 2012)

Also as a reference:

13 Akatsuki (adding Orochimaru, Taka Sasuke, Juugo, Suigetsu, and Karin)
11 Chunin (Chunin tourney)
15 Genin (Chunin Exams/Genin tourney, not adding part 2 Naruto or Sasuke)
10 Jounin (Adding in vest Minato, Not adding Killer B, Chiyo, Haku or Kimimaro AKA Ambigous ranked characters)
10 Kage (those who officially hold the title)
8 Orochimaru Gang members (Adding Snake Cloak Kabuto)
10 Sharingan Wielders
5 Playable Suna characters
2 Playable Kumo characters
2 Playable Iwa characters
4 Playable Kiri characters

After that it's up to specifics, maybe long haired/short haired characters, etc. I also did not include Supports into the tally, no point in doing so.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That explains it then.


... Come on man... Not EVERYONE that age is like that, age is but a number.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That explains it then. First of all you should learn the shit you don't know, then face people. Go to player match and beginner mode or something and learn before playing seriously. Or ask people here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did ask here. Nobody answered. I don't get how to turn around when your doing your attack animations or the ultimate team jutsu.

I am in begginer mode on player match. I'm getting destroyed without landing a hit.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay... To cancel your animations.. Or rather, to combo cancel while attacking, press the chakra button + the jump button (dont know what system you play on). 

Any other questions?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I fail to see all these negative aspects of Tenten.



So everything you like is good and everything is crap lol got it.

Anyways i figured the Akatsuki theme was good since its a 8 man tourny and theres only 8 of us! but the female thing seems fine as well. 

btw deidara isnt realy a scary character since his birds get shredded by...well...anything

If we do all females are we doing all female teams so you need female supports too? that could be really fun


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> ... Come on man... Not EVERYONE that age is like that, age is but a number.



I'm just irritable at the moment from annoying 9 year old kids online. I hate the online community with a passion. It was not my intention to come off as rude to Hossaim


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 28, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> So everything you like is good and everything is crap lol got it.
> 
> Anyways i figured the Akatsuki theme was good since its a 8 man tourny and theres only 8 of us! but the female thing seems fine as well.
> 
> ...



I don't like Tenten, doesn't mean I can't defend her. When did I say anything else is crap? Please find the post and quote it here showing where I said something was "crap". Because my opinions differ from yours, it doesn't mean I think what you say is so called "crap".

We can do the Akatsuki thing if you want, but a lot of people here don't seem to be agreeing on one thing.

So we're going to have a vote. Three categories are Akatsuki only, Female only, and Leaf nins only, all with your own support types (unless said otherwise by the people), everyone please vote for one, obviously, majority wins. We need to decide this before Friday.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 29, 2012)

I could go for either all Leaf Ninjas or All Akasuki (For Supports as well). So for whichever wins out of those two.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

You need to pick one


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 29, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> I could go for either all Leaf Ninjas or All Akasuki (For Supports as well). So for whichever wins out of those two.



We could do one this week and another next week. I vote Akatsuki to get the Deidara, Pain and Hidan all out of our system lol plus the video will probably look cool!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 29, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> You do realize Temari is usually a even harder to fight range character then even Deidara if the person using her isn't dumb. I know, I use her for teams when I feel like being pure evil, and I have made everything but the best Deidara players cry tears of blood.
> 
> But you are most likely thinking just of PST Temari.



No. I find Temari easy to beat and I've played against Temari players who have high ranks (if that means anything) and I defeated them with a close range character with mid difficulty. Deidara is much worse imo. 

And I don't really mind what theme we pick


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 599_ 



Maybe we should have an all Obito, Tobi and Masked Man Toruney in honor of finding out who Tobi is today


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

So do we agree to Leaf nins then?

And chapter 599 was.............


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _599_ 



I don't see how it can be bad seeing how it hasn't been explained yet... This chapter served the purpose of showing Obito's life, and who he USED to be, to compare to who he has become. The reveal was still pretty dramatic and a little surprising. Heck I called the Fourth being Naruto's dad from the beginning of Part 1, so? I know a lot of people think there are some plot holes, but the only legit one I've heard is the whole "How was Tobi that old when he fought Minato", forgeting that his arm MELTED off in that fight. So clearly that body wasn't legit in some way.

We'll get our answers, just be patient.... Jeez...




Anyway, yeah, Leaf Nins.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You just didn't pick up on the plot holes. That flashback was rushed and had a lot of retcons. Minato's face on the stone monument when he wasn't even Hokage yet. Anko in the chuunin exams when she graduated from the academy 4 years after Kakashi took the Chuunin exams, Ebisu was 2, and Gai was 1 year after, yet they were all in the exams. The reveal is justified but the means of the reveal was poorly executed.

And what's with the "Jeez"? Who said I'm being impatient? I simply did a facepalm, it was your assumption  that I was being rash without hearing _my_ answers/reasons 




Ok, if no one disagrees, Leaf nins it is. We need more people to sign up for this tournament before Friday


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I said "Jeez", because what you said was pretty much all I heard all day. I wasn't specifically talking to you, I was talking to everyone that thought Tobi being Obito was stupid. 

As for those little things... Well, that info was mainly all told in those intel books or w/e they were called. Those things have been proven at this point to almost never be right about actual things in the Manga thus far, so yeah. So when you look at it from that angle, it seems more like nitpicks than actual points. I know those are still some inconsistent things, but like I said, this intel books have been wrong about things before. If what you said was showed in the actual manga however, I see your point. I also see your point for the monument thing, but that was kind of an simple mistake, and it wasnt about that at all really. It was shown only to show Obitos life with people he knew, and how his personality was, nothing more. So again, with that in mind, it seems like more of a Nitpick than an actual point :/


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 29, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 599_
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should have an all Obito, Tobi and Masked Man Toruney in honor of finding out who Tobi is today



Lol that would be kinda awful ! Leaf Nins is fine though.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 29, 2012)

Jackieshann said:


> No. I find Temari easy to beat and I've played against Temari players who have high ranks (if that means anything) and I defeated them with a close range character with mid difficulty. Deidara is much worse imo.
> 
> And I don't really mind what theme we pick



Then you sir must have never fought someone at my level with her. (high rank doesn't always mean a better player, or best with that character) I find a good Temari many times harder to fight then a good Deidara myself.

Leaf ninja is a fine theme, and I don't mind what we do with support.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was stated in the manga some time in early Part I, I'll try to find it later when I have more time and when I'm not lazy at that moment. As for them being nitpicks... That's a real shady way to avoid addressing the issue. Minato's face being on the monument before he became Hokage is considered irrelevant? I can't see how this can possibly be said. This just messes up the timeline and confuses viewers of what facts are true at what time. It's obvious that Kishimoto is disregarding timelines just for the sake of this flashback, meaning he's ignoring past truths for this truth to be believable. I'm not going to go ahead and say its a retcon, but the setup and structure of this could have been more organized. That is not a nitpick, that's inconsistency. Considering it anything less is simply being over excited at the reveal of Tobi without considering the factors to this reveal.

Again, I don't think Tobi being Obito is stupid. I was one of the early Tobito theorists, but recently I've lost passion to proclaim it strongly. If Tobi being Obito is explained properly and plotholes are filled, then it'd most likely prove to be an exuberant twist. But if these plot inconsistencies continue and such informative sacrifices are made just for this reveal, it only gives us more reason to consider it a retcon and poor writing.

The reveal isn't the problem. The circumstances are, to a mild degree.




Alright then! Everyone agrees to Leaf Nins! That will be this tourney's theme. A final conclusion to the theme, supports. Are they leaf nin only as well? Leaf team names only? We need to decide on this


----------



## DedValve (Aug 29, 2012)

If I had this game I'd be in  but I'm on xbox and my skills are trash 

Still deciding if I should get this or just wait for Nuns3.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



No no no, you misunderstood what I said. The POINT of this Manga Chapter wasn't to state facts about what was going on at that time. The point was just to remind us of Obito's personality and how he used to be. So, with that in consideration, those things are pretty forgivable seeing how that's NOT what are we suppose to be paying attention to. I never said they were irrelevant just because they were. When you consider it's just kind of there for the sake of the background, its inconsistent yes, but not really the point. You get what I'm saying? That's why I called it nitpicking in this case. Because those things aren't really supposed to hold any value in THIS case. If it was suppose to be telling the past in GENERAL, FACT FOR FACT, Then I could understand holding them in much higher regard.







Aeion said:


> Alright then! Everyone agrees to Leaf Nins! That will be this tourney's theme. A final conclusion to the theme, supports. Are they leaf nin only as well? Leaf team names only? We need to decide on this


I guess we'll go Leaf Nins supports too so it adds to the "Leaf Nins Only" thing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

Chapter was nice imo.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

DedValve said:


> If I had this game I'd be in  but I'm on xbox and my skills are trash
> 
> Still deciding if I should get this or just wait for Nuns3.



We'll be holding Xbox tournaments for Generations as well. And being "trash" isn't an excuse! There are a lot of participants most likely at your level. Besides, that just gives you more reason to practice.



Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Again, the manga being about Obito is besides the point. There were many times where flashbacks were specifically about one thing, but they were generally accurate about another. The flashback of the Kyuubi's attack was about Tobi and Minato, but were Naruto and Sasuke born in different years? Was Itachi's age in the timeline incorrect? Did Gai and Kakashi look their calculated age despite the timeline? All of these things were in check and were politically correct to their respective information. Saying "Oh, the POINT of this chapter was just to remind us of Minato's personality and how the Kyuubi came to be where he is", is really, again, ignoring the the fact that Kishimoto did his past debuts of information wrong justice.

A perfect example of this is Kabuto's new flashback. Everything in it was completely different from *the past Kishimoto already gave us in Part I.* Kabuto was found by Konoha's Chief, not a female nun. He always had his glasses, and didn't have it handed to him by someone. The fact that Kishimoto sacrificed things he already introduced just to give him new aspects of his character make it look like a retcon, if it isn't already.




Alright then. Leaf nins with leaf support


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

*Note:* First page has been updated. This is another 8-man tournament. So far we have 6 participants. We need 2 more! Hopefully all will be set and done later tonight/early tomorrow, so we have no more confusions.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Id signup but my anus is scared.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

Are you on PS3 or xbox? 

I honestly suggest you should participate. This way, you can see how other humans play and we can teach you how to play like them, so eventually you will be able to learn from every online battle you partake in


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to. Although the other person is going to need to record it because I don't know how.

System: PS3
Username: Manutdforev


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

We have an official recorder, Nu-Kazekage. During tournaments, all participants watch while others fight. Nu-Kazekage, one of the participants (in most tourneys, we hope), will be watching, like the rest, and recording at the same time. He then uploads the videos.

Also, I'll archive your name to the list.

You are participating in the tourney, right? I'll add your name to the participants, if that's the case.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 29, 2012)

The only day i'm ever constantly off is Sunday. So looks like i'm out again  

It should be made so the winner has bragging rights. Like being able to pick the time of the next tournament, themes, restrictions, etc.......


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep.

My goal: Take at least 1/4th of health.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 29, 2012)

Daftvirgin - Daftvirgin - PS3

mainly due to my time zone (GMT +1), I can't stay very long. I'll have to be one of the first participants to fight.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

Foxve said:


> The only day i'm ever constantly off is Sunday. So looks like i'm out again
> 
> It should be made so the winner has bragging rights. Like being able to pick the time of the next tournament, themes, restrictions, etc.......



You should have mentioned your free day sooner.. Otherwise we would have changed the date

Also, the champion being able to pick certain things sounds like a good idea. Unfortunately, this is prone to abuse, such as the winner restricting characters he/she would personally have trouble beating, giving them a further advantage.



Daftvirgin said:


> Daftvirgin - Daftvirgin - PS3
> 
> mainly due to my time zone (GMT +1), I can't stay very long. I'll have to be one of the first participants to fight.



Your name will be archived. Also, what time is it currently for you at the moment? We could perhaps choose times that are earlier/later for you.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> We have an official recorder, Nu-Kazekage. During tournaments, all participants watch while others fight. Nu-Kazekage, one of the participants (in most tourneys, we hope), will be watching, like the rest, and recording at the same time. He then uploads the videos.
> 
> Also, I'll archive your name to the list.
> 
> You are participating in the tourney, right? I'll add your name to the participants, if that's the case.



Yeah as long as im not dead ill be here to the tourneys lol 

This is the channel all the tourneys will be on


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

I need to go to bed in an hour and I have school until 4 PM EST Tomorrow. 

Tomorrow would be best for me. I'm a little tired.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 29, 2012)

Shouldn't be too much of a concern for your schedule, the tournament is friday and starts at 5:00 EST. So you could come home from a tired day of school and relax by taking part in the tourney


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I guess, but I don't see it as THAT big of a deal seeing how the things that he changed are, small at best. I mean, You could say that Minato was BECOMING Hokage and so they put the face there for future reference. I know that didn't happen with Tsunade, but her selection was kind of last minute, and she wasn't in the village at the time they chose her. Unlike Minato who had been their his entire life. It probably is a retcon like you said, but most Mangas DO do this, and like I said, it was to a few minor details that won't really effect the story majorly in anyway. You may be asking "Welll what about Tobi being that old when Obito was only this age when fighting Obito?" I think that's going to be explained. So like I said, nothing unforgivable.

Also, about Kabuto. Didn't he say himself that he always lied about his origin? You know, since he was a spy? Ins't incredibly possible that past was a lie too, and the one we have now is the TRUE one?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 30, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They don't necessarily prepare for a kage before he's deemed worthy. The incident at what he did during the 3rd Great Shinboi War is what made him a hokage candidate, nothing he did during the Chuunin Exams of his students. Tsunade's face roughly took 2 months to 2 years. There's no use making excuses for it, it's a mistake... You're not thinking about it in the long run, you say it won't affect the story but when you think about facts like this, it ruins possibilities/theories/speculations about anything because any information you have on such things are thrown out of proportion, like what happened right now. Should Kishi go back to Naruto's father, and leaves us a hint, under what basis should we take it as true now, when he just messed up said character's past and evidence of his past?

Also addressing the Kabuto thing, he wasn't the one who said it in Part I. ANBU members who were there during his rescue were the ones who mentioned it, i.e. they were there to witness it themselves. And all of a sudden in Part II Kabuto's flashback is completely different.

I can't see why everyone is so determined to ignore the fact that this manga has retcons in it...


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



We're not ignoring it, we just don't see it as that big of a deal, like I said. Kishi will only make changes thats for the better. I REALLY think your overthinking this a bit. I also don't think someones "theory" has any priority over the actual story. What will happen is what will happen. We can't just assume we know better than the actual writer and tell him what he should and shouldn't due for the sake of simple convenience for others. I also, again, think your jumping the gun a bit, and assuming that the worse will happen due to this. Be more optimistic and hope for the best. Don't just assume the worst. Let's just let the man continue his story as he wants. Then we can see how it all added up in the end.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 30, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> We're not ignoring it, we just don't see it as that big of a deal, like I said. Kishi will only make changes thats for the better. I REALLY think your overthinking this a bit. I also don't think someones "theory" has any priority over the actual story. What will happen is what will happen. We can't just assume we know better than the actual writer and tell him what he should and shouldn't due for the sake of simple convenience for others. I also, again, think your jumping the gun a bit, and assuming that the worse will happen due to this. Be more optimistic and hope for the best. Don't just assume the worst. Let's just let the man continue his story as he wants. Then we can see how it all added up in the end.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You kind of ignored all the basis of what I said last post and only regarded the last sentence. However, that being said, you kind of are ignoring it, by saying everything's going to be alright and taking a blind eye to the fact that _retcons exist in this manga._ Kishi doesn't just make changes for the better. I said this before, getting rid of all the themes in Part I wasn't for the better. Basing the whole show on dojutsu and Uchiha wasn't for the better. When I said theories/speculations, I wasn't talking about what fans had to say. I meant that the hints Kishi leaves us have no basis whatsoever because he will continue to change it in the future, which ruins the show as a whole. The same way you don't see it as a big deal, we do, and for you guys to say it's not is not justified.

Again, you have to realize it's not just the writer making this story anymore. He has editors and assistants that unfortunately, have a say in this gentleman's story (which I think is foolish and unfair). Most should blame it on them for altering the true potential of this story just to fit the marketing statistics of their sales. Another reason why I as a passionate fan have the right to point out obvious flaws in the things that I watch/read. Taking in anything they throw at us is exactly what those big corporations want. And this doesn't just go for manga, it goes for anything in society.

Again, _you're_ the one jumping the gun on what I'm trying to say. Not once did I imply that Obito being Tobi was a turn for the worse. I said nothing in opinion on Tobi being Obito. I said the basis of facts and timelines portrayed in this chapter is politically incorrect from canon information he showed us earlier and ruins the quality of the chapter and the manga as a whole. That being said, the circumstances Tobi's reveal was put on were poorly executed. People simply taking what he writes and "hopes for the best" gives him no reason to improve his writing or watch what and how he does things for the sake of his quality.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't know, I still think your overthinking this... And honestly... The reason why I "ignore" these things, is because it takes the fun out of it. I don't like thinking negatively about anything because your pretty much putting yourself in to a bad state of mind. The minute I start second-guessing my thoughts of the series, is the minute this whole experience becomes un-enjoyable... I try to give myself excuses as to why the series ISN'T as in bad as position as you say it is so people hopefully stop trying to "show me the truth" and just try to enjoy the series for what it has. Honestly, its a HUGE bummer for me. I could honestly care less about it's multiple "flaws" or how much "technically worse" the series has gotten. I'm just trying to have a good time and enjoy the series for what it is, and have a few laughs here and there. However, it seems it's almost impossible in this fanbase nowadays. I know we have to acknowledge a series faults, but jeez, it never ends with this series anymore does it?

I think the only thing that has gotten worse about Naruto, is it's freaking fanbase. Most of them are more unpleasable than freaking Sonic's fanbase it seems now... That's sad. I know that doesn't excuse the series for any of it's faults, but seeing how this fanbase just can't seem to have a good time with it anyway, someone's gotta freaking forgive it and say "You know what, that was OK! Maybe not that great, but it was OK!" not constant "This is worse, that's worse, everything has gone to shit, ect.". 

This for the most part has nothing to due with you by the way. I'm just ranting at this point. I just am not having fun with this fanbase anymore... Everyone is just trying to suck out everything fun or enjoyable out of it with it's constant, obnoxious, redundant, bashing. I'm simply trying to give the series a fucking break, and not take it so seriously. Then again maybe I'm just some stupid, retarded, fanboy in denial... 

Whatever... Maybe I should just get my distance of this fanbase for a bit...


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 30, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, maybe my final 2 cents, but...

As you said yourself, you're basically admitting that you're ignoring the truths behind this manga and want to hide behind a "happy happy joy joy" mentality, making it seem as everything is all jolly and okay. Well that's fine it you want to see it that way, but don't criticize or try to correct other people when they notice or find problems  that they want to discuss. If you want to pretend there's nothing wrong its fine, but when people seek the truth, despite the frustration, it's really not anyone's place to make up excuses for the manga being "okay".

Another issue, you being mad at the fanbase is you telling the fanbase how they should behave. You want the fanbase to be like you. You want them to see your point of view of things, and when they don't, you continue to criticize the fanbase... That's also not a right way to look at things. You thinking the only thing wrong with this manga is your opinion and your opinion alone. The same way the opinions I have are mine. I come to this forum to share my opinions because it's my passion to discuss what I enjoy, and when I sit back and watch the glory of Naruto be shunned and mistreated the way it is these recent chapters, I want to get up and discuss about it. Having my opinions being called "unpleasant", or a "bummer" isn't right in the eyes of free speech.

The truth is, there are a lot of people that think the chapter was OK. Even more than OK. They think it was great. You didn't seem to mention them. You only mentioned the so called "bad" or "unpleasant" parts of the fandom, which does it no justice. The people who enjoyed the chapter don't sit back and criticze those who don't agree with them. They also get involved and discuss _why_ they think the chapter was awesome. Sitting back and complaining with no action does no one any good. But actually taking action to _show_ others why it was good not only changes the "negativity" of the fandom, it does what this forum was made for, discussing the series of Naruto.

This isn't a bash or rant towards you, I'm just simply saying; This is narutoforums. There will be people who like the manga, there will be people who are not pleased with its current disposition from its former glory, but everyone here (or in KL, anyways), have differing opinions, and they debate and discuss _why_ their opinions should matter instead of ignoring what they don't want to hear. It's not a matter of giving the fanbase a rest. It's a matter of using that so called optimism you keep speaking of and seeing this whole things from both sides of the issue..


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You seem to think my intentions are for me and me alone... You're wrong actually... I couldn't give less of damn of what I think, I couldn't give less of a damn about my own shitty opinion... Actually... Despite what I said before... I could give less of a damn If I enjoy myself or not as a fan... I just... I just wish everyone else could enjoy themselves... No one seems happy in this fandom... THAT'S what bums me out... I don't care if people don't agree with me... I just... Want people to enjoy themselves... Want them to have fun, not this constant debating, criticizing, bashing... Only to make them simply feel angry towards the other group of people... In the end, it's just one person trying to prove them right over the other.... I guess I'm just as bad... 

I'm done voicing my opinion now... It only leads to stuff like this... I'm only adding to the problem I speak of... I was hoping that maybe everyone could come to a happy agreement, that involves everyone feeling happy feelings towards the series, and just forgiving it's flaws for the sake of what others think... However, I clearly am going about it wrong... I failed... I just don't know what to do anymore... I need to rest anyway.




Oh... And count me out of the tourney by the way... I'm not really in the high spirits to play Generations Online for a little... I need some time to myself...


----------



## Alicia (Aug 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Your name will be archived. Also, what time is it currently for you at the moment? We could perhaps choose times that are earlier/later for you.



At this very moment, it is 9:45am. Currently, I use GMT +2 (summer time). When recalculating into EST, it's 2:45am. Let's just say a time difference of 7hours. 
That makes the tourney beginning at Friday 5:00pm EST = 12:00am (midnight) GMT +2
Sorry, but it *has* to be earlier.



NU-KazeKage said:


> Yeah as long as im not dead ill be here to the tourneys lol
> 
> This is the channel all the tourneys will be on



Dude, you went up against the CEO of CC2!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 30, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> At this very moment, it is 9:45am. Currently, I use GMT +2 (summer time). When recalculating into EST, it's 2:45am. Let's just say a time difference of 7hours.
> That makes the tourney beginning at Friday 5:00pm EST = 12:00am (midnight) GMT +2
> Sorry, but it *has* to be earlier.
> 
> ...


lol yea at Wondercon , hes hilarious in person!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAvY-Gl3SDE&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE] Hes the last match at the end of the Tournament


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 30, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, I'm sorry bro, but your proposition is a little too idealistic. Again, you can't tell other people how they want to feel. You're also putting their _own_ feelings into your own interpretation. How do you know they feel angry or hate others for debating? Did you hear any of them say that? I just noticed your join date to this forum, so I'm assuming you're new, and just getting used to how things work here. Basically, a lot of people enjoy this manga and they find entertainment through debating about it, myself included. We gain "happiness" and "joy", as you say, just to be able to talk about the show we're passionate of. You may only see the hate and anger, but a lot of people find amusement from discussing these things... So again, it's your point of view. No need to be sad about it.

Another thing, you just simply need to face reality, bro. It doesn't matter who Tobi is, _people are going to be pissed._ There are so many separate interest groups; obito theorists, kagami theorists, izuna theorists, you name it. The person Tobi turns out to be will piss off some sort of people. This happens _all the time in real life, in even more important cases._ There's no need avoiding it. It simply comes down to, people enjoy to discuss things here, that's how Narutoforums works.

You can go a head and sit the tournament out if this argument made you feel that way, but you need to remember that this world has over 7billlion+ people inhabiting it. Not _everyone_ is going to have your opinion no matter how "good" or "happy it seems. That's just how the world works.

So just lay back and take the time you need.. and take it easy, brah 






Daftvirgin said:


> At this very moment, it is 9:45am. Currently, I use GMT +2 (summer time). When recalculating into EST, it's 2:45am. Let's just say a time difference of 7hours.
> That makes the tourney beginning at Friday 5:00pm EST = 12:00am (midnight) GMT +2
> Sorry, but it *has* to be earlier.



Well, with no school yet, I don't see anything wrong with having a tourney at midnight 

No, that's actually a very messed up time difference.. We'll probably discuss setting a time where you're available, but at the same time, where everyone else can be available.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



What I do, is try see how I would feel if I were in that person's situation. I'm big on the whole "Treat others as you would want to be treated" thing, so that's why I do that... I guess I forgot how different people can really be. So you're right about that. I try to look at things from a Psychological standpoint with this kind of stuff, but I guess that doesnt adapt to everyone. Are you so sure people enjoy debating/discussing for the simple fact that they find it enjoyable though. It seems YOU find it enjoyable, but can you be so sure that what you feel about debating is how others feel? I'm sure at least some do, but from what I've seen, from the constant cursing back and forth at eachother, name calling, ect. They seem to be driving from the Humans natural desire to feel superior over others. If they enjoyed it as much as you say, and were mostly nice and respectful about the things they stated, I would be able to believe you much more... Plus, what i was trying to say eariler. I don't care if people have my same opinion, I just want them to be nice about theirs, or respectful towards others and their feelings. I refuse to accept that it has be the way it is currently. My old way is flawed, but I'll find another way to make places like this be a little more... peaceful...

Whatever though. I'm done talking I guess. Thanks for the convo, and showing me that I need a new concept of how the Human mind works that can hopefully please and fit everyone.... Still like Part 2 more than Part 1 though


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2012)

Is PTS Neji still banned in the second tourney?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 30, 2012)

the fuck are you two talking about? acting all mysterious with dem spoilertags 

just tell me all the details about the tourney damnit


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 30, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



See this is what gets me... you take innocent things and innocent facts and you purposely twist it into making it sound like it needs to be bad. There's a lot of people that enjoy discussing the manga through debates and healthy arguments. Go visit Konoha Library and tell me that I'm the only one who enjoys debating. Go to Konoha Telegrams and see for yourself how they pass time by discussing the latest chapter. I don't know where you're getting these preconceptions that people "curse and put down" each other to get their points across. There are people who disagree with Tobi's reveal and explain why it doesn't make sense. There are also people who are pleased with Tobi's reveal and try to discuss why the reveal was justified. The "evil human mind" you're trying to proclaim doesn't exist, no one is trying to prove they're superior to anyone.. They're just a couple of people who are discussing the latest chapter, which was very heated.The fact that you have to make normal and innocent things seem so evil and horrible is definately not justified at all.. 

There's no need to thank me for this conversation. There's also no need to accuse me for showing you "evil human thoughts" because such things didn't happen, I was telling you normal things that go down in this forum and you took it as the bad things you're trying to make it sound. Simple as that... You can't tell people how they should behave when they discuss the manga, that's your own desires and wishes you want to push on other people






Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Is PTS Neji still banned in the second tourney?



Your mains are unfair, dude. To be honest, I'm surprised you used overpowered and unfair characters like that. 



Daftvirgin said:


> the fuck are you two talking about? acting all mysterious with dem spoilertags
> 
> just tell me all the details about the tourney damnit



That's because our intelligence is too much for you to comprehend 

Nah, but if you're willing to participate in tomorrow's tournament at midnight.. Then you can just log in and message me and I'll invite you to the chatroom and the tournament lobby.

But most likely, we're probably going to have to cancel or postpone it due to not enough participants. We need about 2 more people. Just 1 person if Daft is participating.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Your mains are unfair, dude. To be honest, I'm surprised you used overpowered and unfair characters like that.



PTS Hinata wasn't my main 

However if PTS Neji is banned, I can suffice with others


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 30, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> PTS Hinata wasn't my main
> 
> However if PTS Neji is banned, I can suffice with others



I meant Neji

But its up to these guys here. Techincally he is a leaf nin but.. I guess its what people decide, since they'll be the ones facing you


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I meant Neji
> 
> But its up to these guys here. Techincally he is a leaf nin but.. I guess its what people decide, since they'll be the ones facing you



Idc I already have a substitute char in mind w/ efficient supports for tommrow.


----------



## Guadalupe455 (Aug 30, 2012)

pls post matchup videos when it starts... :-D


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 30, 2012)

Guadalupe455 said:


> pls post matchup videos when it starts... :-D



That depends. If no one shows up to take that last spot as a participant, then the tournament will not be taking place tomorrow.

On top of that, we still have no confirmation if Daft is participating.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



You seem to to misunderstand what I meant and what I was trying to say. Don't put quote bubbles around "evil human thoughts" when I never even mentioned the word evil... That means it isn't a quote... Anyway, I mainly mean ton Youtube, not here, or rather meant in general, but I realize I shouldn't generalize based on a majority from one website, so I'll shut up. I would say other things, but you seem to keep misunderstanding me, you it seems kind of pointless to continue any further. I'll be seeing ya.




I should be able to make it to the tourney by the way. But we'll have to wait and see, depends when my friends go home.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That's because our intelligence is too much for you to comprehend
> 
> Nah, but if you're willing to participate in tomorrow's tournament at midnight.. Then you can just log in and message me and I'll invite you to the chatroom and the tournament lobby.
> 
> But most likely, we're probably going to have to cancel or postpone it due to not enough participants. We need about 2 more people. Just 1 person if Daft is participating.



What about banned chars? I use Danzo a lot.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Then explain the "Human mind" (can I put quotes around that? You did say those things) that you keep mentioning that somehow magically got involved in this conversation.

It goes both ways, bud. You're also misunderstanding what I'm saying, by the very fact that you mentioned those things. I'm glad you realized you're generalizing things without having someone mention it.

You can go ahead and give up without trying to properly get your point across. I don't call it quits so easily when people don't understand what I say, not my style of doing things 




If you're going to attend the tourney then we'll need to know as soon as possible.



Daftvirgin said:


> What about banned chars? I use Danzo a lot.



Daft, you also need to let me know if you're attending this tourney, you haven't officially said it yet. And if people would check the thread more often, we can see if they agree to Danzo being banned or not, because he's still a Leaf character.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You should have mentioned your free day sooner.. Otherwise we would have changed the date
> 
> Also, the champion being able to pick certain things sounds like a good idea. Unfortunately, this is prone to abuse, such as the winner *restricting characters he/she would personally have trouble beating*, giving them a further advantage.



But that just makes it more challenging  They can still be beaten......


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I can make it but I won't be able to stay long. 5:00pm EST right?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Foxve said:


> But that just makes it more challenging  They can still be beaten......



Yeah but what if we get a challenger way stronger than everyone here, and he wins and makes the themes/restrictions that ban all of our mains some how? That's more of an Endless Match Challenge kind of thing opposed to a balanced tournament.



Jackieshann said:


> I think I can make it but I won't be able to stay long. 5:00pm EST right?



Yes, 5:00 EST, which is 3 hours from now, approximately. 

That's good! That means we assuredly have 8 participants. Still not sure if Jake is showing up and Daft has given me no confirmation, if one of them happens to show up, then we have 8 people, with you included. If both of them show up, it could be first come first serve, or a small preliminary match between the last two to show up.

We'll see how this goes...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm still in. 5:00 EST it shall be.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 31, 2012)

So far it looks like there will be no banned characters for this one. That or I missed something.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Guess there aren't any banned characters. No one steps up and says anything about them


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 31, 2012)

If PTS Neji is allowed, and my regular supports aren't, then I'll still be handicapped because those support allow me to zerg. However the supports I have in mind may come in handy but balance things out from being cheap.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 31, 2012)

This means PTS Lee is in then? nice


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 31, 2012)

I remember when I tried to organize all those storm tournaments in vain. I am glad and happy that you guys finally made it come true.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 31, 2012)

two more hours... right?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

30 more minutes


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2012)

10 minutes left.....

Wheres everyone?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Being stupid and saying they want part of a tournament and not showing up


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 31, 2012)

im here!.....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm still here dude.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Then why aren't you logged in?


----------



## Sera (Aug 31, 2012)

Good luck everyone~


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Sera, wish you had Generations


----------



## Sera (Aug 31, 2012)

I sold my copy of Generations.  I'm waiting for Storm 3. I still have Storm 2 if you want to play sometime.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Why'd you sell it?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Why'd you sell it?



The same reason I'd sell it?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh look its the guy who willingly accepts to be in tournaments then doesn't show up


----------



## Alicia (Aug 31, 2012)

Dude I *didn't* confirm I'd be there. Don't go all apeshit on me for something I didn't promise


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

I asked you to confirm 4 times and you ignored it while asking when the tourney starts. Don't get all defensive and accept your faults.


----------



## Sera (Aug 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Why'd you sell it?



I played through the main storyline, but afterwards I didn't really play it that much. So I sold it to buy other games. Like I said, I'm hoping Storm 3 will be better.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 31, 2012)

Id heard this was at midnight. 0-o I stayed after school to get on my teachers good side and help clean up.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

So Hossaim, are you still participating?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, but other people are on my PS3 right now. Wil be there in 10-15 mins.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Sera said:


> I played through the main storyline, but afterwards I didn't really play it that much. So I sold it to buy other games. Like I said, I'm hoping Storm 3 will be better.



"Better"? Did you try the battle mechanics Online?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 31, 2012)

iv sent you a friend request


----------



## Sera (Aug 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> "Better"? Did you try the battle mechanics Online?



I didn't really like the story mode that much. It wasn't as good as Storm 2. Nope, I didn't try online play out. If I find a copy of Generations that's a good price, I might get it again and then I can participate in tournaments.

How's the current tournament going?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Sera said:


> I didn't really like the story mode that much. It wasn't as good as Storm 2. Nope, I didn't try online play out. If I find a copy of Generations that's a good price, I might get it again and then I can participate in tournaments.
> 
> How's the current tournament going?



CC2, the creators of the game, admitted that Generations wasn't about the storymode, it was about the battle mechanics, that's the strength of the game. It was a Storm 2.5 and an experimentation to improve fighting quality, which is pretty great in the game..

Yeah, we managed to get the tourney on the way after a lot of no-shows, 7 participants from the forum and 1 random. We're on the 2nd bracket of the first round, at the moment


----------



## Sera (Aug 31, 2012)

Then hopefully they'll combine awesome gameplay with a strong story mode in Storm 3.

I'm glad you have the members to start it. Keep posting updates please~ I'm curious.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 31, 2012)

My anus is in extreme pain after that fight


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Decent tournament. Since we had a random, we had to cancel our themes and rules, so anything went.. A lot of OP chars and unfair playing but eh


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

First page has been updated, guys. For those who didn't participate, go take a look to see the winner and a few details!


----------



## Vash (Aug 31, 2012)

Hossaim did you rage quit?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol he ragequit after I had to go? 

He'll get good, all in due time


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 31, 2012)

I had to go in 5 mins and didn't feel like watching the animation.


----------



## Vash (Aug 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Lol he ragequit after I had to go?



It was my last match and as my team ultimate was finishing him, connection was lost 



Hossaim said:


> I had to go in 5 mins and didn't feel like watching the animation.



Lol what?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 31, 2012)

Jak said:


> It was my last match and as my team ultimate was finishing him, connection was lost



You don't say...! 



Hossaim said:


> I had to go in 5 mins and didn't feel like watching the animation.



Looks like we've got a lot to teach Hossaim next time he's with us


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok video is rendering now sorry about the delay...there was an error in how the recording was saved and i was panicking trying to find it however my amazing recorder saves a back up copy of everything and im working on it now!


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 1, 2012)

^Good to hear.

I didn't do nearly as good as I should have (either my game or controller seems to mess up my button press at the worst time), but I had fun. I also almost defeated the my PST Niji used by one of the better players we had when we did endless, so I feel proud of myself a little. Would have been the 6th hero I ever beat too.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2012)

> Winner: *Nu-Kazekage
> *
> 
> Details: *Won with Chiyo* with Onoki/Pein. Won in the finals against Jackieshann , who used PTS Gaara with Fuu/PTS Kankuro



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAvY-Gl3SDE[/YOUTUBE]

You don't say


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 1, 2012)

In the tournament I took around 15 health before dying. Should have used Dei. 

Then I went 0-12 in endless like a boss


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaCXC01WRUE&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Finally part 1 is here, there were alot of issues getting this up today for some reason lol but here it is!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KkF7l-GAug&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> ^Good to hear.
> 
> I didn't do nearly as good as I should have (*either my game or controller seems to mess up my button press at the worst time*), but I had fun. I also almost defeated the my PST Niji used by one of the better players we had when we did endless, so I feel proud of myself a little. Would have been the 6th hero I ever beat too.




That happens to you too? My controls do something completely different than what I input all the time.. It's not the controller though, it's the software of Generations. That game has so many goddamn glitches it's not funny. Never had to deal with that in Storm 2


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That happens to you too? My controls do something completely different than what I input all the time.. It's not the controller though, it's the software of Generations. That game has so many goddamn glitches it's not funny. Never had to deal with that in Storm 2



You'd rather deal with broken mechanics then?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That happens to you too? My controls do something completely different than what I input all the time.. It's not the controller though, it's the software of Generations. That game has so many goddamn glitches it's not funny. Never had to deal with that in Storm 2


Are, um, you sure it's the software? I mean, because, I've played as all the characters at least 3 times to find any glitches and because I wanted to see how the characters work... And that never happened to me... So I HIGHLY doubt it's the game's software fault. However, when it DID happen to me in generations, its because I was too slow or too fast pressing triangle for a dash or combo cancel, and my finger would slip from the haste and press O instead of X. Are you sure that's not just the problem? I mean, I could be wrong on this, but I have noticed nothing wrong with the software to THAT extent, and from what i can tell, no one else really has either... So yeah.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 1, 2012)

The worst glitch i ever saw in generations was the time i got someone in a team ultimate and in the 2nd part of it (the part where the second support does a combo on the opponent in the air that knocks them to the ground then they bounce) Obito's combo made it like half-way and my opponent just fell to the ground before he even finished the air combo(missed like 2 hits). I lost that match because of that fuck-up. My enemy had 1% life left (only cause obito's 2 hits missed) I had like maybe 23-25% left and the guy/girl got lucky landing an ultimate that I know i subbed out of  really wished i had saved that as a replay


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> You'd rather deal with broken mechanics then?



Did I say I want to go back to Storm 2 mechanics? I didn't even say the mechanics was the problem..



Jake Protagonist said:


> Are, um, you sure it's the software? I mean, because, I've played as all the characters at least 3 times to find any glitches and because I wanted to see how the characters work... And that never happened to me... So I HIGHLY doubt it's the game's software fault. However, when it DID happen to me in generations, its because I was too slow or too fast pressing triangle for a dash or combo cancel, and my finger would slip from the haste and press O instead of X. Are you sure that's not just the problem? I mean, I could be wrong on this, but I have noticed nothing wrong with the software to THAT extent, and from what i can tell, no one else really has either... So yeah.



Sunnymoonstone just said he had that problem as well. Also, if you were at the tournament yesterday, you'd see me commenting on how it's impossible to move or make any action after substituting from Chiyo (this happens to me on multiple occasions). It's not who you play as, it's who you play against, and how you play. Whenever she's attacking me and I sub, my character just stays on the spot. Can't attack, can't move, can't avoid anything. I can't see how that's a controller's fault.

Also, the triangle thing. After a sub when I press triangle and then x, the game doesn't register the X. I assume after pressing triangle x, my character will dash, so I'll start pressing O to start a combo. Since the x doesn't register, my chakra is still loaded, and pressing O makes it perform a jutsu instead. I'm inputting the buttons very quickly into the controller, yeah, but after recent observation, I notice it's the speed that messes up the registration in the game, something that never happened in Storm 2.

On another note, I play a lot of competitive matches in Ranked and Custom Ranked, those games get more intense and heated (and foul) than say, player matches or matches with friends. I see it happen more often in these matches than in tournaments or player matches. Another glitch is jutsu and ultimate jutsu. There were a few times where I face Neji and he uses his Palm Rotation just before I use my physical jutsu (by physical jutsu, that excludes projectiles, meaning fireballs aren't included). After he's finished his jutsu, my character will be charging *on* him without landing a hit, that way, the person playing Neji takes advantage of this and just moves and attacks me. That's a glitch...

The reason this post is so long is because it's an example of the countless things I've started to see while playing Generations.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> The worst glitch i ever saw in generations was the time i got someone in a team ultimate and in the 2nd part of it (the part where the second support does a combo on the opponent in the air that knocks them to the ground then they bounce) Obito's combo made it like half-way and my opponent just fell to the ground before he even finished the air combo(missed like 2 hits). I lost that match because of that fuck-up. My enemy had 1% life left (only cause obito's 2 hits missed) I had like maybe 23-25% left and the guy/girl got lucky landing an ultimate that I know i subbed out of  really wished i had saved that as a replay



That's another thing. There are times people just dash their Team Ultimate at me and I'm fully pressing the sub button multiple times, we all know it doesn't take a lot of presses to be successful, yet I still get hit... This is when I have like, 3 subs left. That's another frequent one that happens to me all the time. I could also be blocking and somehow I still get hit, that screws me over a lot of times too.

A lot of people know these glitches exist in the game, why are people trying to say otherwise?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sorry for having to bail on you guys who participated in the Tournament, timing was a bitch and i somewhat feel like I've almost let some of you down.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone else had that team jutsu glitch? Also, anyone know how to deal with them annoying ass people who just chakra jump rush you repeatedly then run away till your guard is weakened or just breaks? I REALLY hate that.  I know i tend to spam jutsus when backed into a corner, but it's the only way i see to get out of them the majority of the time depending on what tactic they're using(them puppet masters ). I tend to kick lady chiyo's ass with young kakashi doing that cause the users always do that puppet crap. All puppet users need a combo makeover that make all their grap, tilts, and combos that involve both them and the puppet. The likes of which they can only use when they are close to their puppet them selves. Why should i have to run more than half-way cross a battlefield just to get to the puppet user? Especially when they'll just make the puppet block/rush me before i even make it that far?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

Alright, alright. I know there are glitches in the game, I just wanted to make sure you weren't blaming it for what could possibly be just not quite understanding the mechanics of the game fully yet. Which it still seems to be. You just need to get used to the new timing and figure out when you can and can't use a sub. Which yes, there are times when you can't use a sub.
- While Ninja Jumping
- While Dashing (Of any Kind)
- While in the middle of certain Combos

There may be some others I'm forgetting, but that's the main ones. Also, like I said, there probably are some glitches that I just haven't seen yet in other matches that I've seen on Youtube (Which have been pretty intense ones sometimes and I still haven't noticed that one "glitch" in particular). Just don't be so quick to blame the programming for what could possibly just be User error.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Indeed
> 
> Also, what should we put in our signature, exactly?





Aeion said:


> I have it in my sig, but it's acting up right now.. Basically just something appealing to the eye with a link to this thread. Like "Generations tournaments hosted here", or something like that, get creative





what do you think?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm sorry for having to bail on you guys who participated in the Tournament, timing was a bitch and i somewhat feel like I've almost let some of you down.



Nah, don't worry about it Asakuna. You said you'll be there, and you showed up, that's boss enough  That's what makes it okay for you to leave afterwards, because what happened wasn't in your control even though you knew you'd make it to the tourney after announcing so.



Foxve said:


> Anyone else had that team jutsu glitch? Also, anyone know how to deal with them annoying ass people who just chakra jump rush you repeatedly then run away till your guard is weakened or just breaks? I REALLY hate that.  I know i tend to spam jutsus when backed into a corner, but it's the only way i see to get out of them the majority of the time depending on what tactic they're using(them puppet masters ). I tend to kick lady chiyo's ass with young kakashi doing that cause the users always do that puppet crap. All puppet users need a combo makeover that make all their grap, tilts, and combos that involve both them and the puppet. The likes of which they can only use when they are close to their puppet them selves. Why should i have to run more than half-way cross a battlefield just to get to the puppet user? Especially when they'll just make the puppet block/rush me before i even make it that far?



I never heard that Team Ultimate glitch, but I'll make sure to be aware of it. And the dashing thing.. Ahem We're looking at you, Noctis , I do agree  Some people do use the dash strategy, but like anything else, it's a strategy. I don't usually criticize people for strategies, even if they are annoying. I just try to adapt and counter them. It's spamming and that stuff that everyone hates. As Jackie, dat clever guy learned yesterday or some other time, users with big spacial attacks seem to be the "dasher's" weakness. People like Gaara, Mei, Onoki, who take up a lot of space for their attacks will not fend easily to dashing.

Also, I wholesomely agree with the puppet comment. Seems really unfair that you have to dash half way across the screen just to get to your opponent who's weapon is right beside you. Most of the time you don't even make it because they back-dash. Maybe they should make the puppet fall for a longer period of time. Or make it in a way that there are risks for the puppet to be too far from the user.



Jake Protagonist said:


> Alright, alright. I know there are glitches in the game, I just wanted to make sure you weren't blaming it for what could possibly be just not quite understanding the mechanics of the game fully yet. Which it still seems to be. You just need to get used to the new timing and figure out when you can and can't use a sub. Which yes, there are times when you can't use a sub.
> - While Ninja Jumping
> - While Dashing (Of any Kind)
> - While in the middle of certain Combos
> ...



Man you really like to blame people for a lot of things simply than accepting what they have to say. I've had the game long enough to know the mechanics, thank you very much. Also, all the things you've listed had nothing to do with the glitches I was having. Just because you haven't seen the glitches doesn't mean they don't exist, the ones I'm proclaiming are very much true and I've had a lot of people agree with me on that on PSN.

This isn't just about the triangle X thing, I'm considering that a whole other issue. But Team Ultimate glitches, and puppet user glitches 100% exist and have nothing to do with user ignorance.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> what do you think?



You made that yourself? It looks pretty good, maybe people can switch to that rather than that backwater little picture I made on paint


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You made that yourself? It looks pretty good, maybe people can switch to that rather than that backwater little picture I made on paint



r-really...?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Man you really like to blame people for a lot of things simply than accepting what they have to say. I've had the game long enough to know the mechanics, thank you very much. Also, all the things you've listed had nothing to do with the glitches I was having. Just because you haven't seen the glitches doesn't mean they don't exist, the ones I'm proclaiming are very much true and I've had a lot of people agree with me on that on PSN.
> 
> This isn't just about the triangle X thing, I'm considering that a whole other issue. But Team Ultimate glitches, and puppet user glitches 100% exist and have nothing to do with user ignorance.


Man, you really like to take what I say, and then interpret it as the rudest and most ignorant possible interpretation, seriously, like seriously. All I did was explain what I said could be an OPTION and at the very least POSSIBLE. THATS IT! NOTHING MORE! Hence the multiple "maybe"s and how I FREAKING SAID "there probably are some glitches that I just haven't seen yet in other matches that I've seen"... Am I not allowed to mention a freaking possibility based on what I have noticed? It's possible for someone else to AT LEAST be somewhat accurate you know...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Man, you really like to take what I say, and then interpret it as the rudest and most ignorant possible interpretation, seriously, like seriously. All I did was explain what I said could be an OPTION and at the very least POSSIBLE. THATS IT! NOTHING MORE! Hence the multiple "maybe"s and how I FREAKING SAID "there probably are some glitches that I just haven't seen yet in other matches that I've seen"... Am I not allowed to mention a freaking possibility based on what I have noticed? It's possible for someone else to AT LEAST be somewhat accurate you know...



You're leaving out a few things..



Jake Protagonist said:


> Alright, alright. I know there are glitches in the game, I just wanted to make sure you *weren't blaming it for what could possibly be just not quite understanding the mechanics of the game fully yet. Which it still seems to be.* You just need to get used to the new timing and figure out when you can and can't use a sub. Which yes, there are times when you can't use a sub.
> - While Ninja Jumping
> - While Dashing (Of any Kind)
> - While in the middle of certain Combos
> ...



All those bolded, and made red indicate that you're most likely blaming it on my poor-doing with the mechanics than there being an actual glitch. I'm not jumping to conclusions and blaming the software, I just know that Generations was a rushed game and that being the case, glitches will be present.

Maybe you should have a little faith in what I have to say instead of just throwing it off as my own error.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You're leaving out a few things..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you literally JUST FORGET that I JUST said I was never implying that I was "ABSOLUTELY RIGHT" and you were "COMPLETELY WRONG"?! Even if It LOOKED like that at one point, I left it as a possibility that I could be wrong and you could be right at the end. And even if I didn't do it well maybe, I JUST TOLD YOU That my intentions were simply to explain how you COULD be wrong! I gave a few examples of how the game works IN CASE you didn't know, said how I PERSONALLY noticed it, said how you COULD be simply misunderstanding something, and then stated how I "Maybe havent run into them". I'm sorry to you took that in the way that you did, but you have to start paying intention to the words "possibly" and "seems", which you took the time to bold out. Those words imply that I'm GUESSING and saying that I'm NOT 100% sure about what I'm saying and leaving open the possibility that I'm wrong.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2012)

You two...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Did you literally JUST FORGET that I JUST said I was never implying that I was "ABSOLUTELY RIGHT" and you were "COMPLETELY WRONG"?! Even if It LOOKED like that at one point, I left it as a possibility that I could be wrong and you could be right at the end. And even if I didn't do it well maybe, I JUST TOLD YOU That my intentions were simply to explain how you COULD be wrong! I gave a few examples of how the game works IN CASE you didn't know, said how I PERSONALLY noticed it, said how you COULD be simply misunderstanding something, and then stated how I "Maybe havent run into them". I'm sorry to you took that in the way that you did, but you have to start paying intention to the words "possibly" and "seems", which you took the time to bold out. Those words imply that I'm GUESSING and saying that I'm NOT 100% sure about what I'm saying and leaving open the possibility that I'm wrong.



Hey brah, chill out. This isn't me vs you. This is supposed to be a calm conversation between two individuals. No need for frustration  Okay, I'll take to heart what you have to say, because you seem very passionate about your opinion. Let's just make sure we're all relaxed and good before this becomes a war with no blood


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hey brah, chill out. This isn't me vs you. This is supposed to be a calm conversation between two individuals. No need for frustration  Okay, I'll take to heart what you have to say, because you seem very passionate about your opinion. Let's just make sure we're all relaxed and good before this becomes a war with no blood




*Sigh* Nevermind, sure, let's just do that, whatever...

Just found this



Aeion said:


> Man you really like to blame people for a lot of things simply than accepting what they have to say.


incredibly uncalled for...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

My dearest apologies, great comrade. It was never my intention to ever insult you in any way, shape or form. Please find it in your bountiful heart to forgive my impudence


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 1, 2012)

You two should be on tv with stuff like this.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> You two should be on tv with stuff like this.



People still watch TV these days?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> My dearest apologies, great comrade. It was never my intention to ever insult you in any way, shape or form. Please find it in your bountiful heart to forgive my impudence


It's fine, really... Don't worry about it... You didn't have to apologize, honestly, I just didn't find it justified... Then again, what the hell do I know...



SunnyMoonstone said:


> You two should be on tv with stuff like this.


 I'd really rather not...


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2012)

Where's this Gaiash guy you're always fighting with, Aeion?

Don't tell me Jake-man here is the Gaiash guy.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

Nah, I know who you're talking about. I'm not him.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2012)

Because he happens to be a NaruHina fan and you a Hina fan your sets look alike (quite horrible tbh)


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm... Sorry?

I plan on changing it soon... Actually.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, I care a lot about aesthetics. Your set is quite an aesthetic mess.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

It's fine, really, don't worry about it. I understand.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> You two should be on tv with stuff like this.



I know, eh. This is some quality stuff 



Daftvirgin said:


> People still watch TV these days?



So, remind me which rock you live under again?



Daftvirgin said:


> Where's this Gaiash guy you're always fighting with, Aeion?
> 
> Don't tell me Jake-man here is the Gaiash guy.



Gaiash? I never fight with Gaiash  Gaiash is just a very, very, verrrry hard fellow to persuade..



Daftvirgin said:


> Because he happens to be a NaruHina fan and you a Hina fan your sets look alike (*quite horrible tbh*)



Wow, no one here cuts Jake any slack, huh?  Daft, your set is no sunshine either, you know 






Well, this has been a funny evening. I feel bad to break the joy by saying that this is probably the last tournament I'll be hosting for a long while, now that school starts in another 2 days. It'd be horrible to close this thread down, so it would be nice if one of the people here could take over as host? We can' let the tournament section die


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 2, 2012)

Enjoyed watching () that second tourney, Kerby is pretty damn good with Chiyo.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 2, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Enjoyed watching () that second tourney, Kerby is pretty damn good with Chiyo.



Thanks man, i started playing her in Storm 2 cause i got beat with her alot to try and figure out her weaknesses and i just decided to go with it after a while cause i liked her!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 2, 2012)

Did i just find a skirmish between you two on the last page?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 2, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Well, this has been a funny evening. I feel bad to break the joy by saying that this is probably the last tournament I'll be hosting for a long while, now that school starts in another 2 days. It'd be horrible to close this thread down, so it would be nice if one of the people here could take over as host? We can' let the tournament section die



_School? You mean high school? _I thought you were a senior.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 2, 2012)

I could host them if you wont have time to do it Aeion?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 2, 2012)

What do you  actually do for a living?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 2, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> What do you  actually do for a living?



Are u talking to me?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 2, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Are u talking to me?



Yes              .


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 2, 2012)

yeah like aeion my school starts in a couple of days, so I won't be able to stay up late to participate in the tournaments any more, so no tournaments for me for a while  

and any time i will spend on my PS3 from now on will probably just be on the new one piece game


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> _School? You mean high school? _I thought you were a senior.



Yeah but I'm having a career change so going to do a victory lap for one semester 



NU-KazeKage said:


> I could host them if you wont have time to do it Aeion?



That'd be good, as long as anyone can keep this thread alive. I wish (or wonder?) if the mods have a way of giving other people the chance to edit the OP... 



Daftvirgin said:


> Yes              .



Why are you so rude Daft


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 2, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Yes              .



I work at a food bank that helps those in need and the homeless, why?


----------



## Alicia (Sep 2, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> I work at a food bank that helps those in need and the homeless, why?



Man you're a hero. helping the weak and those in need. I respect that a lot.

Just wanted to know if you had time in the long term to host tourneys as well..


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2012)

So then what are you trying to say about me


----------



## Alicia (Sep 2, 2012)

Nothing. Did I mention anything about you at all?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2012)

Hosting tourneys = nothing to do in life?  dafaq bro


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 2, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Man you're a hero. helping the weak and those in need. I respect that a lot.
> 
> Just wanted to know if you had time in the long term to host tourneys as well..



Thanks and yeah ill have time dont worry about that!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2012)

Soo.. I'll see how we'll make this work, Nu hosting this thing and all


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 3, 2012)

*Update:* Asked mod if it's possible for someone else to take ownership of the OP and they said it's possible.

That being said, are there any other takers other than Nu-Kazekage? Otherwise he'll take ownership if he accepts.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 3, 2012)

"Take ownership" you sound like Light.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 3, 2012)

Well it _is_ very valuable


----------



## Alicia (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't forget you'll lose every memory about this tournament and you shinigami when you give up ownership of it.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 3, 2012)

Just as planned 

*Spoiler*: __ 




But seriously, where's Nu-Kazekage. I need his confirmation


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2012)

Your giving up ownership of this thread?


----------



## Foxve (Sep 3, 2012)

Man sucks that i've missed the last few tournaments.  Well at least I helped ya'll get started with the first one 



NU-KazeKage said:


> I work at a food bank that helps those in need and the homeless, why?



I didn't know you could get paid for that.  Isn't it just volunteer work? If they actually pay you wouldn't mind working there......


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Your giving up ownership of this thread?



Nono, I'm just not going to be hosting it for a while as I will not be here. I'm just going to allow Nu-Kazekage to host it in the meantime, and he needs to update the information via the OP.



Foxve said:


> Man sucks that i've missed the last few tournaments.  Well at least I helped ya'll get started with the first one



Fear not, the tournaments will continue, and in the future, at your convenience  You're just getting another host!


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Just as planned
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah im down for it


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2012)

Alright, everyone who's still involved in these tournaments. Aeion will not be as active as during the summer, so you're new host will be Nu-Kazekage


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2012)

Should I hunt for the game today? When's the next tourney?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes hunt for the game today 

Next tourney would most likely be sometime this or next week, depends on the people 

OKAY, CONTROL IS NOW IN NU-KAZEKAGE'S HANDS. As of today, he has officially been accepted by the mods as the new host


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay how dos Friday sound for the tournaments? It seems to work out well enough


----------



## Alicia (Sep 4, 2012)

Kerbykid you gotta figure out a time well ahead of 5pm in EST (= midnight in GMT +2). Otherwise I can't participate. 

I'm going to college in 2 weeks (freshman here) so time's also running out for me.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 4, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Kerbykid you gotta figure out a time well ahead of 5pm in EST (= midnight in GMT +2). Otherwise I can't participate.
> 
> I'm going to college in 2 weeks (freshman here) so time's also running out for me.



Well im open to suggestions cause your midnight is like 2 in the afternoon for me. What works for the most people for a Time?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going to have to sit this one out, for obvious reasons


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 5, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Okay how dos Friday sound for the tournaments? It seems to work out well enough



That day works for someone like me. Now as for time, if its Friday, Sunday or Wednesday then i'm good for any time of the day. If any other days I can only make it if it's after 1 PM EST.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey didn't I try to make the last tournament Friday and you said you work on those days also...?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 5, 2012)

^If this is for me, no. I don't work at all right now,(college student) so it must of been someone else that said that.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, my mistake! For some reason I mistook you for Foxve


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2012)

>buys Generations
>gets home
>Storm 2 game and manual inside


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 6, 2012)

So does anyone else have thoughts about the tourney happening on friday at 5 est still?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 6, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> >buys Generations
> >gets home
> >Storm 2 game and manual inside



 Where the hell did you buy that from?



NU-KazeKage said:


> So does anyone else have thoughts about the tourney happening on friday at 5 est still?



I don't think its going to happen. Not enough participants. It may need to be postponed.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 7, 2012)

Since no one has answered we will postpone the tournament till next week, Friday or Saturday will be the days we will consider if you are going to be in it please respond here so we can get a consensus going.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Where the hell did you buy that from?



Electronic store downtown. Went straight back to complain though. Got the game now. Up for tourneys. Expecting to get perfect'd first round.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 7, 2012)

Man, I'd ask for some compensation. Storm 2 game in a Generations case.. lol. Well yeah, practice up and prepare yourself. I suggest finishing storymode (should take an hour or two), and then doing nothing but playing online. That's the best way to practice


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 7, 2012)

^Do ranked match first....and come to know the cheapness that can lay with in it, my friend.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2012)

Why the FUCK does this game's saved data take up 26 GODDAMN MB?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 8, 2012)

No, don't do ranked matches first... Do at least 100 player matches until you understand the mechanics of the game so you'll stop flopping around like a retarded seal (happened to me transitioning from Storm 2 to Generations ).

After that you'll be generally good at most ranked matches and win most of them. And 26 MB is considered a lot?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 8, 2012)

Considering most games take 100-200 kb then yes, it's a lot. I freaked out when Bioshock had 11mb. But this just demolishes that. And it's a fighting game


----------



## Alicia (Sep 8, 2012)

Aeion said:


> And 26 MB is considered a lot?



That's about 3-4 songs in mp3 format (SD not HD). Those are music files. This 26MB is nothing but data man.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 8, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Considering most games take 100-200 kb then yes, it's a lot. I freaked out when Bioshock had 11mb. But this just demolishes that. And it's a fighting game



How much was Storm 2's then? I remember this game taking a lot less time to install than Storm 2.



Daftvirgin said:


> That's about 3-4 songs in mp3 format (SD not HD). Those are music files. This 26MB is nothing but data man.



Who says it wasn't data?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 9, 2012)

I might have confused you. Install data size =/= save data size

Most installs requires several gb. save data shouldn't go beyond kb


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm, I see. Interrresitng


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2012)

Platinum get


----------



## Alicia (Sep 13, 2012)

This thread has become a ghost town.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 13, 2012)

Because everyone went ghost


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 14, 2012)

since 8 mans are hard to get how about a 4 man tourny?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 14, 2012)

^ I guess so.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 16, 2012)

ok how does next saturday night sound to everyone?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 16, 2012)

What time? I'm likely in either way, but would like to know just in case.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 16, 2012)

Also depends for me. Always remember as of now, I'm never 100% guaranteed to participate.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Sep 20, 2012)

how about 5 or 6 pm pst?


----------



## Random (Sep 27, 2012)

I have arrived My schedule is pretty spontaneous, but I'll definitely trying to get in on any tourney so if I'm free when you are about to go at it, I'll be hoping to join in. 

Who has it for PS3?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 28, 2012)

Everyone here has it for PS3 

We're going to get some xbox games running soon, if more people with xbox join the list. Your name will be added to the list of participants soon enough  (if Nu-Kazekage freshens this thread up a bit..)


----------



## Random (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I'm back to horribly laggy internet for a while, so it doesn't matter now


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gunx2- Boogiepop619- Ps3


----------



## Lulu (Feb 11, 2013)

Big luey,the spectator here. *goes to buy pop corn*


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2013)

It'll be added soon once we get control again.

We'll see if we can throw one more tournament..


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

SoleAccord - SoleAccord - 360


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

Updated. We're going to get some 360 tournaments running soon, as there are a lot of 360 users in the Storm thread now.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2013)

Can we have a Ps3 one tomorrow say 6ish?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Foxve, long time no talk. 

It depends on the people. If we can get enough participants to agree upon that today or early tomorrow, then it could commence.

You could also visit the Storm 3 thread a little more


----------

